# BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

:0 THAT USED TO BE A BADDAZZ SHOW! LOOKING FOWARD TO IT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

u know I'm there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 09:04 PM~13230710
> *u know I'm there
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jess


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Mar 9 2009, 06:00 PM~13228112
> *:0  THAT USED TO BE A BADDAZZ SHOW! LOOKING FOWARD TO IT! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Mar 9 2009, 06:00 PM~13228112
> *:0  THAT USED TO BE A BADDAZZ SHOW! LOOKING FOWARD TO IT! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


still remember those were good shows


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 12 2009, 02:21 PM~13261600
> *still remember those were good shows
> *


Hope to continue the tradition :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

[/B]WHATS UP MARTY ALL THE WAY FROM SANTA ANA ORANGE COUNTY :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: DELANO IS ON MY SCHEDULE :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 12 2009, 02:28 PM~13261664
> *Hope to continue the tradition :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *











HERE YOU GO I MEMBER THOSE GOOD OLD DAYS :biggrin: 







NOW FOR THESE NEW DAYS TO COME


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

HERE WE ARE BACK IN THE DAY IN DELENO








































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 12 2009, 10:31 PM~13266687
> *:nicoderm: DELANO IS ON MY SCHEDULE :thumbsup:
> *


MINE TOO! I THINK IM FEELING A LITTLE SICK THAT DAY.....
:barf: :barf: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 12 2009, 10:37 PM~13266753
> *HERE WE ARE BACK IN THE DAY IN DELENO
> 
> 
> ...


COMPA DONT FORGET LIL KEEBS







BACK IN THE DAYS MAYBE BARLEY 16YRS :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 12 2009, 10:41 PM~13266812
> *COMPA DONT FORGET LIL KEEBS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Good to see Mando and the crew going bring D-Town back on the map for the Labor Day Show. Great memories and times back then. Will it be at Memorial Park still or a new location???? LR Pizza here we come.. Count me in for sure....


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 12 2009, 09:37 PM~13266753
> *HERE WE ARE BACK IN THE DAY IN DELENO
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is my cousin Pete Nebre? Walking by. I think he used to judge the hop.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Mar 13 2009, 08:36 AM~13269209
> *Good to see Mando and the crew going bring D-Town back on the map for the Labor Day Show. Great memories and times back then. Will it be at Memorial Park still or a new location???? LR Pizza here we come.. Count me in for sure....
> *


YES SAME LOCATION MEMORIAL PARK. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 12 2009, 10:37 PM~13266753
> *HERE WE ARE BACK IN THE DAY IN DELENO
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: COOL OLD PICS.


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin: back to the top for some old homies


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 13 2009, 04:31 PM~13273614
> *:biggrin: back to the top for some old homies
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 12 2009, 11:35 PM~13266738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I REMEMBER SEE'ING THAT ELCO RUNNING AROUND VISA , THOSE DELANO SHOW'S WAS GOOD . JUST A LIL HOT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Mar 13 2009, 10:36 PM~13276732
> * DAMN I REMEMBER SEE'ING THAT ELCO RUNNING AROUND VISA , THOSE DELANO SHOW'S WAS GOOD . JUST A LIL HOT
> *


HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT TO OUR SHOW THIS YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 15 2009, 11:43 AM~13286338
> *HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT TO OUR SHOW THIS YEAR. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RAFFLE RAFFLE RAFFLE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464067


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 16 2009, 09:24 AM~13294106
> *RAFFLE RAFFLE RAFFLE
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464067
> ...


COOL SAVE ME A TICKET!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 15 2009, 09:50 PM~13291044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll think about it


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 17 2009, 05:04 AM~13302713
> *I'll think about it
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 17 2009, 05:04 AM~13302713
> *I'll think about it
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 

muy inportante este guey........................


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 09:09 AM~13303959
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> muy inportante este guey........................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

BRING IT BACK BROWNS MOVEMENT :biggrin: THIS WILL BE A TIGHT SHOW  CHD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :yes:


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: cool we will see if we can make it . :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by koonmcs_@Mar 17 2009, 06:30 PM~13308988
> *:biggrin:  cool we will see if we can make it .  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS HERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 10:39 PM~13312230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 18 2009, 08:13 AM~13314110
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 17 2009, 04:10 PM~13307781
> *BRING IT BACK BROWNS MOVEMENT :biggrin:  THIS WILL BE A TIGHT SHOW   CHD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

im still thinking about it


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 19 2009, 10:31 PM~13333627
> *
> *


SUP COMPA WE HITTING THIS SHOW LIKE WE DID BACK IN THE DAY?
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 19 2009, 10:31 PM~13333626
> *im still thinking about it
> *



Whats there to think about? After talking with Mando on Wednesday in Dtown its gonna be a great show as it has in the past.. Its the center of Cali so you know there will be some clean cars there. :thumbsup: 
Alex G!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 19 2009, 10:31 PM~13333626
> *im still thinking about it
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Mar 20 2009, 10:17 AM~13336636
> *Whats there to think about?  After talking with Mando on Wednesday in Dtown its gonna be a great show as it has in the past.. Its the center of Cali so you know there will be some clean cars there.  :thumbsup:
> Alex G!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 24 2009, 08:22 PM~13379846
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 23 2009, 08:25 AM~13360924
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

yessss....a must show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 27 2009, 09:17 PM~13412443
> *yessss....a must show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 27 2009, 09:17 PM~13412443
> *yessss....a must show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 28 2009, 09:50 PM~13420202
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## uce64 (Jan 5, 2009)

ILL LOOK FOR THE INFO GOOD SHOW...... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uce64_@Mar 29 2009, 09:59 AM~13422408
> *ILL LOOK FOR THE INFO GOOD SHOW...... uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 1 2009, 10:02 PM~13461163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO YOU GOING TO MAKE IT I HOPE?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:30 PM~13461475
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Yay Raffy!!!! It's going to be great!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *



TTT :wave: Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2009, 06:33 PM~13542275
> *ttt
> *


TTT- you better be there!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 09:04 PM~13230710
> *u know I'm there
> 
> 
> ...


Jesse, how do I get my husband to stop drewling over your ride????? It's almost to the point where he's doing this: :worship:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DIRTY D (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 11 2009, 07:09 AM~13545418
> *Jesse, how do I get my husband to stop drewling over your ride????? It's almost to the point where he's doing this:  :worship:
> *


 :0 :0 SILVER & BLACK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY D_@Apr 11 2009, 08:48 AM~13545772
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 11 2009, 09:47 AM~13545976
> *:0  :0 SILVER & BLACK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: and he's a stealers fan too! :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 11 2009, 09:47 AM~13545976
> *:0  :0 SILVER & BLACK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 11 2009, 10:37 AM~13546223
> *:roflmao:  and he's a stealers fan too!  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 11 2009, 01:53 PM~13547452
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I could see how his mind works. Trying to do his ride for the stealers.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *



:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 11 2009, 01:53 PM~13547452
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


TTT :wave: Happy Easter Raffy!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


 :wave: Hi Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 12 2009, 06:06 PM~13555943
> *:wave:  Hi Raffy!
> *


Hope you & your family had a great EASTER. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 12 2009, 09:10 PM~13557660
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 12 2009, 09:21 PM~13557755
> *Hope you & your family had a great EASTER. :biggrin:
> *


Well.....they did, I'm still cleaning up. The baby thought I was making "soup" instead of egg die. I guess he didn't want to be rude, and decided to taste the Purple die color with vinegar! He took one sip and was grossed out! The face he made was hilarious! But then he dropped the cup and the purple die color was all over the floor. Nice clean up mess! LOL but yeah they had a lot of fun! Have plenty of left overs! We colored 62 eggs! (a few didn't make it..LOL) It was an egg fight! LOL

What did you do?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 13 2009, 12:51 PM~13562247
> *Well.....they did, I'm still cleaning up.  The baby thought I was making "soup" instead of egg die.  I guess he didn't want to be rude, and decided to taste the Purple die color with vinegar!  He took one sip and was grossed out!  The face he made was hilarious!  But then he dropped the cup and the purple die color was all over the floor.  Nice clean up mess!  LOL but yeah they had a lot of fun!  Have plenty of left overs!  We colored 62 eggs! (a few didn't make it..LOL)  It was an egg fight! LOL
> 
> What did you do?
> *


Spent the day at my brother inlaws ranch had fun with my kids but ate too much. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 13 2009, 09:22 AM~13269718
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hi Raffy!! :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 09:04 PM~13230710
> *u know I'm there
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 13 2009, 06:46 PM~13565593
> *Hi Raffy!! :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2009, 03:57 AM~13570146
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 14 2009, 05:47 AM~13570330
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x4 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *



Dammit I am gonna have to stay the night in D-town to hit the dance and the free BBQ.. You know we like FREE BBQ!!!! Come on ladies and playas you got to support the homie Mando and the BM CC they good peeps... Get on the ball....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Apr 14 2009, 11:30 AM~13572916
> *Dammit I am gonna have to stay the night in D-town to hit the dance and the free BBQ.. You know we like FREE BBQ!!!! Come on ladies and playas you got to support the homie Mando and the BM CC they good peeps... Get on the ball....
> *


Cool hope to see you guys here!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

if I sold all 400 tickets by this show maybe you guys can let me do the raffle at your show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2009, 12:07 PM~13573388
> *if I sold all 400 tickets by this show maybe you guys can let me do the raffle at your show
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good to me Jess


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2009, 12:07 PM~13573388
> *if I sold all 400 tickets by this show maybe you guys can let me do the raffle at your show
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2009, 03:24 PM~13575482
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :tongue:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 14 2009, 11:31 PM~13580917
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :tongue:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 11 2009, 03:10 PM~13547791
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 15 2009, 08:17 AM~13582317
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 13 2009, 07:33 PM~13566086
> *:wave:
> *




:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 15 2009, 09:16 AM~13582756
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: Jesse :wave: Raffy!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 14 2009, 11:54 AM~13573177
> *Cool hope to see you guys here!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



We'll be there... You know dat!!! Que-Vo!!! We gonna cruise Cecil and get chased out of D-Town again.. LOL


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


  ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> HERE WE ARE BACK IN THE DAY IN DELENO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CAN WAIT FOR THIS ONE :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > HERE WE ARE BACK IN THE DAY IN DELENO
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 15 2009, 04:12 PM~13586611
> *:wave: Jesse  :wave: Raffy!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 16 2009, 01:15 PM~13595767
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 16 2009, 05:58 PM~13598813
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*
my old truck from the browns movement show*


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13601373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13601373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL OLD PICS!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13601373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like my dads blazer/trailer in the back ground :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: TTT!! This should never end up on the 2nd page! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 17 2009, 08:47 AM~13604888
> *:wave:  TTT!!  This should never end up on the 2nd page! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

MAN I USED TO LOOK FORWARD TO THAT SHOW MAN THATS A GOOD 1 LOVE TO HERE ITS COMING BACK HOPE ITS ALL COMES TOGETHER :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Apr 17 2009, 12:22 PM~13606852
> *MAN I USED TO LOOK FORWARD TO THAT SHOW MAN THATS A GOOD 1 LOVE TO HERE ITS COMING BACK HOPE ITS ALL COMES TOGETHER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


Hope that you guys can make it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT- just too close to the bottom again!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 17 2009, 03:20 PM~13608335
> *TTT- just too close to the bottom again!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 17 2009, 04:25 PM~13609052
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: again too far away from the top! SOOOOOOOO TTT!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13601373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2009, 08:34 AM~13620734
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 19 2009, 05:34 AM~13620066
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 19 2009, 11:03 AM~13621886
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


Once again TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *




TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


  TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Now you should not be on the 3d page!

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 20 2009, 10:15 PM~13638504
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *



This will be a good show!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 21 2009, 08:17 AM~13641033
> *This will be a good show!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 21 2009, 10:04 AM~13642004
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *



Can't wait!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 22 2009, 09:07 AM~13654117
> *Can't wait!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 22 2009, 09:15 AM~13654232
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 09:04 PM~13230710
> *u know I'm there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.whipnotic.com/index.php?option=...ewvideo&id=1046


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 22 2009, 06:33 PM~13660007
> *http://www.whipnotic.com/index.php?option=...ewvideo&id=1046
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Raffy's show should NEVER end up after the 1st page! TTT!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm still thinking about it ?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 24 2009, 07:40 AM~13675922
> *I'm still thinking about it ?
> *


 :uh: scoogy nok! :dunno: what we're going to do with you!  What's there to think about???


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't know , I just don't know


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 24 2009, 08:53 AM~13676630
> *I don't know , I just don't know
> *


I will get you some scooby snacks. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 24 2009, 09:20 AM~13676882
> *I will get you some scooby snacks. :biggrin:
> *


What flavors of scooby snacks do we need to get him??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

BTT!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Geeze a lot of activity on LIL today! I can barily keep up TTing this!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 10:35 AM~13677612
> *Geeze a lot of activity on LIL today!  I can barily keep up TTing this!!!
> *


TTT :biggrin: :wave: Raffy! See I'm working hard! Do I make a good promoter yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

What kind of show is this ?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 24 2009, 02:56 PM~13680261
> *What kind of show is this ?
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 24 2009, 02:56 PM~13680261
> *What kind of show is this ?
> *


 :uh: scooby nok....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

BTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 11:08 AM~13677969
> *TTT :biggrin:  :wave:  Raffy!  See I'm working hard!  Do I make a good promoter yet???  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 24 2009, 09:19 PM~13683144
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: BTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 24 2009, 09:13 PM~13683108
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 25 2009, 07:28 PM~13688951
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 25 2009, 09:42 PM~13690159
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 05:00 AM~13691898
> *:wave:
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 09:04 PM~13230710
> *u know I'm there
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna win???


Raffy--- Who's judging this show???? I'm kind of stumped on this now!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 02:59 PM~13694326
> *You gonna win???
> Raffy--- Who's judging this show????  I'm kind of stumped on this now!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 02:59 PM~13694326
> *You gonna win???
> Raffy--- Who's judging this show????  I'm kind of stumped on this now!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2009, 04:29 PM~13694995
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> HERE WE ARE BACK IN THE DAY IN DELENO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > HERE WE ARE BACK IN THE DAY IN DELENO
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


TTT
[/quote]
:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> TTT


:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 02:17 PM~13705214
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

BTTT


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Good memories at these shows! First time I had ever shown my 63 was in Delano. Along with the wreckless driving ticket, fuck it!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

We'll be there!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Apr 27 2009, 11:38 PM~13712403
> *Good memories at these shows! First time I had ever shown my 63 was in Delano.  Along with the wreckless driving ticket, fuck it!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> We'll be there!!!!
> *


What the ticket??? :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


  ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 09:04 PM~13230710
> *u know I'm there
> 
> 
> ...



GO COWBOYS!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 28 2009, 10:17 AM~13715280
> *GO COWBOYS!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Apr 27 2009, 11:38 PM~13712403
> *Good memories at these shows! First time I had ever shown my 63 was in Delano.  Along with the wreckless driving ticket, fuck it!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> We'll be there!!!!
> *


Cool Thanks for the support :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 29 2009, 09:11 PM~13737024
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Apr 27 2009, 11:38 PM~13712403
> *Good memories at these shows! First time I had ever shown my 63 was in Delano.  Along with the wreckless driving ticket, fuck it!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> We'll be there!!!!
> *


YA!
I MISS MY RED T TOP MONTE


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 29 2009, 09:57 PM~13737860
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 29 2009, 11:44 PM~13739163
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT! :wave: Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 04:31 AM~13739710
> *TTT!  :wave: Raffy!
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 04:31 AM~13739710
> *TTT!  :wave: Raffy!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 30 2009, 07:46 AM~13740704
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 08:48 AM~13741320
> *:wave:
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


 :biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :wave: Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@May 1 2009, 09:57 AM~13754395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@May 1 2009, 09:57 AM~13754395
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

rain or shine ill still be there anyone else going


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rahjmh2_@May 1 2009, 04:40 PM~13758609
> *rain or shine ill still be there anyone else going
> *


A lot of people will be going!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rahjmh2_@May 1 2009, 04:40 PM~13758609
> *rain or shine ill still be there anyone else going
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 1 2009, 05:14 PM~13758908
> *A lot of people will be going!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 1 2009, 05:20 PM~13758968
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

any more updated info???


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 3 2009, 08:37 PM~13774387
> *any more updated info???
> *


Be posting up a category list this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 3 2009, 10:43 PM~13775917
> *Be posting up a category list this week. :thumbsup:
> *


  Morning Raffy! :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2009, 04:40 AM~13776889
> *  Morning Raffy! :wave:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 5 2009, 03:32 PM~13794402
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 5 2009, 03:51 PM~13794590
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 3 2009, 10:43 PM~13775917
> *Be posting up a category list this week. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 5 2009, 09:49 PM~13798718
> *:wave:  uffin:
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 07:40 AM~13801227
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 08:47 AM~13801916
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Is there a hop?? Have you checked out Fleetangels two hoppers?? They rock! It would be in the single pump catagory!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!
I'm a girl! :roflmao: got another one on that Raffy! :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 04:54 PM~13807187
> *TTT!
> I'm a girl!  :roflmao: got another one on that Raffy!  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 06:21 PM~13808122
> *:0  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :biggrin:
> *


I think I'm just gonna write on all posts "It's a girl!" Think that will help??? :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 08:47 AM~13801916
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 6 2009, 10:58 PM~13811351
> *
> *


Whats up cook how you doing?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 09:18 PM~13810405
> *I think I'm just gonna write on all posts "It's a girl!"  Think that will help???  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT-maybe my signature??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 06:33 AM~13812969
> *TTT-maybe my signature??
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 05:25 AM~13824190
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2009, 05:38 AM~13824235
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Hi Raffy!! Glad your away from the fire??? I'll be on and off here today! Trying to keep up with the posts, but I have my family up here from he fire, and more to come. I thought my house was big! LOL I need quick slab rooms now! Just temporarily!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 07:17 AM~13824738
> *:wave: Hi Raffy!!  Glad your away from the fire???  I'll be on and off here today!  Trying to keep up with the posts, but I have my family up here from he fire, and more to come.  I thought my house was big!  LOL  I need quick slab rooms now!  Just temporarily!
> *


Hope that all your family is ok!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 7 2009, 03:19 PM~13818160
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2009, 10:56 AM~13826816
> *Hope that all your family is ok!
> *


We are doing okay!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 12:26 PM~13827677
> *We are doing okay!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2009, 03:25 PM~13829554
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:| any info yet


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2009, 04:09 PM~13830046
> *:|  any info yet
> *


Hopefully by Monday got a meeting this weekend. Sorry for lagging. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 07:42 PM~13831709
> *TTT
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2009, 09:33 PM~13832751
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 06:16 AM~13834917
> *:wave:  Raffy!
> *


How you doing today and hows the fire situation going?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 08:40 AM~13835543
> *How you doing today and hows the fire situation going?
> *


I haven't looked yet, but the stations on tv are normal shows not all broadcasts on the fire. I'll check!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:45 AM~13835581
> *I haven't looked yet, but the stations on tv are normal shows not all broadcasts on the fire.  I'll check!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 11:09 AM~13836616
> *
> *


Morning Raffy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 11:13 AM~13836642
> *Morning Raffy!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 11:25 AM~13836740
> *:wave:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: hows it going today???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 11:41 AM~13836859
> *:wave:  hows it going today???
> *


OK not much to do.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 12:05 PM~13836993
> *OK not much to do.
> *


Where the kids?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

THESE ARE THE CAR CLASSES FOR OUR SHOW.

2000`s & above- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
40`s & below- Original, Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 90`s & above- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & below- Stree, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

OUR TRUCK CLASSES

2000`s & above- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

BICYCLE & MOTORCYCLE CLASSES

16" 2Wheel- Original, Street, Mild & Full
20" 2Wheel- Original, Street, Mild & Full
3 Wheel - Street, Mild & Full
Beach Cruiser- Street, Mild & Full
Special Intrest



Full Size Motorcycle- Street, Mild & Full
Designer Motorcycle- Street, Mild & Full


ALL CLASSES ARE 1ST & 2ND PLACE TROPHIES. WE WILL BE HAVING SPECIALTY PLAQUES.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 9 2009, 01:17 PM~13837425
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Is that enough categories, senor. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

SWEEPSTAKES CATEGORIES

BICYCLE- $150+ TROPHY
MOTORCYCLE- $150+ TROPHY
CAR- $300 + TROPHY
TRUCK - $300 + TROPHY
BOMB - $300 + TROPHY
EURO/IMPORT-$300+ TROPHY


BEST OVERALL

$500 + TROPHY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 01:35 PM~13837541
> *SWEEPSTAKES CATEGORIES
> 
> BICYCLE- $150+ TROPHY
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 07:11 PM~13839250
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 06:08 AM~13841902
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 01:35 PM~13837541
> *SWEEPSTAKES CATEGORIES
> 
> BICYCLE- $150+ TROPHY
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 10 2009, 06:09 AM~13841906
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Raffy!! Did you wish your wife a Happy Mother's Day?? What are youguys doing today??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@~13835543~
> *How you doing today and hows the fire situation going?
> *


Fire situation looks very hopeful! Especially for the upcoming shows in Santa Barbara!! :biggrin: 

Hope your wife had a happy mother's day!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 05:11 PM~13845692
> *Fire situation looks very hopeful!  Especially for the upcoming shows in Santa Barbara!! :biggrin:
> 
> Hope your wife had a happy mother's day!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 10 2009, 10:44 PM~13848708
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Is there giong to be a BBQ?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 07:35 AM~13850267
> *:wave:  Is there giong to be a BBQ?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 11 2009, 08:52 AM~13850820
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Is that a yes or a no??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

bump it Raffy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 05:56 PM~13855990
> *Is that a yes or a no??
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 11 2009, 08:38 PM~13857808
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Tri-Tip?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 08:47 PM~13857975
> *Tri-Tip?? :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 08:36 PM~13857764
> *bump it Raffy!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 12 2009, 05:39 AM~13860576
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Good Morning Raffy! I slept in :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 05:40 AM~13860579
> *Good Morning Raffy!  I slept in :uh:
> *


Thats good catch up on some sleep!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 12 2009, 05:44 AM~13860588
> *Thats good catch up on some sleep!! :biggrin:
> *


I know, but I just have too much stuff to do today. Wanted to hit the computer early. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 05:47 AM~13860598
> *I know, but I just have too much stuff to do today.  Wanted to hit the computer early. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 12 2009, 07:56 AM~13861273
> *
> *


Bump this--it hit second page!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Raffy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 11:49 AM~13863632
> *:wave:  Raffy!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 12 2009, 11:56 AM~13863721
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Bump Raffy!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 05:31 PM~13867088
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 12 2009, 05:46 PM~13867236
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: hey you!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 12 2009, 05:46 PM~13867236
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 05:54 PM~13867340
> *:wave:  hey you!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 13 2009, 07:25 AM~13872133
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Morning Raffy! How are you today?? What show are you going to this weekend??


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 08:11 AM~13872468
> *Morning Raffy!  How are you today??  What show are you going to this weekend??
> *


Good morning Tiffany. I'm ok hope you that you will be too. Not sure don't if my wife has to work this weekend.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 13 2009, 08:41 AM~13872532
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Hows it going GABINO?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 13 2009, 08:44 AM~13872558
> *Good morning Tiffany. I'm ok hope you that you will be too. Not sure don't if my wife has to work this weekend.
> *


I'm doing okay. Shaun just returned from Bakersfield and put up his punching bag and is going at it. So I thought I'd take the time, let him be and work it out and hop on the computer for a few seconds. Checking on everyone's post! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm bumping this up!! :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Raffy look what I learned to do today!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 11:14 AM~13873856
> *I'm doing okay.  Shaun just returned from Bakersfield and put up his punching bag and is going at it.  So I thought I'd take the time, let him be and work it out and hop on the computer for a few seconds.  Checking on everyone's post! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 05:28 PM~13877434
> *Raffy look what I learned to do today!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 13 2009, 06:15 PM~13877843
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Morning Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 06:35 AM~13883058
> *Good Morning Raffy!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 14 2009, 11:50 AM~13885713
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Here's a pic of my 5 year old saying thank you Raffy! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 12:17 PM~13885968
> *Here's a pic of my 5 year old saying thank you Raffy!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 08:47 PM~13891273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 12:42 PM~13837189
> *THESE ARE THE CAR CLASSES FOR OUR SHOW.
> 
> 2000`s & above- Street & Custom
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 12:53 PM~13837259
> *OUR TRUCK CLASSES
> 
> 2000`s & above- Street, Mild & Full
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 01:10 PM~13837381
> *BICYCLE & MOTORCYCLE CLASSES
> 
> 16" 2Wheel- Original, Street, Mild & Full
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 01:35 PM~13837541
> *SWEEPSTAKES CATEGORIES
> 
> BICYCLE- $150+ TROPHY
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

We are working on the Hop categories. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 10:46 AM~13885110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2009, 06:40 AM~13894364
> *
> *


Good Morning Raffy! :0 I slept in til 7!!! :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2009, 06:39 AM~13894359
> *We are working on the Hop categories. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 07:34 AM~13894712
> *Good Morning Raffy!  :0 I slept in til 7!!! :0
> *



Thats good Tiff the days are starting to get warmer, need to get some good sleep time in.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2009, 08:19 AM~13895060
> *Thats good Tiff the days are starting to get warmer, need to get some good sleep time in.
> *


Yeah I know, but 7??? 

Hows the show coming along??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 08:47 AM~13895292
> *Yeah I know, but 7???
> 
> Hows the show coming along??
> *



Ok. Planning to go up there this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2009, 10:56 AM~13896463
> *Ok. Planning to go up there this weekend. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah? Your going to The Day at the beach show?? 
Cool I'll be bringng the rope.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 11:28 AM~13896754
> *Yeah?  Your going to The Day at the beach show??
> Cool I'll be bringng the rope.
> *


 What are you going to hang me already? :biggrin: :biggrin: . I posted something on your category topic let me know if that is good.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2009, 11:33 AM~13896793
> *What are you going to hang me already? :biggrin:  :biggrin: . I posted something on your category topic let me know if that is good.
> *


 :roflmao: Not ready yet! :roflmao: I'll go check! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 12:37 PM~13897401
> *:roflmao: Not ready yet!  :roflmao: I'll go check! :biggrin:
> *



So you are just not yet :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 15 2009, 07:51 AM~13894862
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2009, 01:37 PM~13897914
> *So you are just not yet :0
> *


 :roflmao: Not ready to hang you yet! Why should I hang you??
Glad your coming out to the show. At least I'll know someone there and not be known as the rope girl~! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 02:01 PM~13898112
> *:roflmao: Not ready to hang you yet! Why should I hang you??
> Glad your coming out to the show.  At least I'll know someone there and not be known as the rope girl~! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2009, 01:37 PM~13897914
> *So you are just not yet :0
> *


It was a good comment!  and not yet gonna hang you! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 02:20 PM~13898306
> *It was a good comment!   and not yet gonna hang you! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2009, 02:27 PM~13898396
> *
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 08:20 PM~13901335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Morning Raffy!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 03:59 AM~13903543
> *Morning Raffy!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 04:37 PM~13899439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 16 2009, 07:35 AM~13904119
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Are you coming up tomorrow?? Do I get to meet the gang?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 07:36 AM~13904127
> *Are you coming up tomorrow?? Do I get to meet the gang?
> *



Should be there my family and I are meeting up with some friends up there. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 16 2009, 10:39 AM~13905156
> *Should be there my family and I are meeting up with some friends up there. :biggrin:
> *


Cool! See ya tomorrow then! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 10:54 AM~13905258
> *Cool!  See ya tomorrow then!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 16 2009, 11:42 AM~13905582
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


Are you entering the cars?? Iwill actually get some pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Someone tell Mando to give me a call back. I was wrapped up on cenference calls all day yesterday.. My number is listed below. 
Thanks
Alex G!


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 11:42 AM~13837189
> *THESE ARE THE CAR CLASSES FOR OUR SHOW.
> 
> 2000`s & above- Street & Custom
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 12:26 PM~13905821
> *Are you entering the cars??  Iwill actually get some pics??? :biggrin:
> *



No cars just the family. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 04:32 PM~13907194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 16 2009, 04:47 PM~13907271
> *No cars just the family. :biggrin:
> *


That's cool! You guys will enjoy yourselves and not be rushed!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 05:51 PM~13907656
> *That's cool!  You guys will enjoy yourselves and not be rushed!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 16 2009, 07:57 PM~13908431
> *
> *


Hey Raffy! COPS is on then America's Most wanted. :biggrin: Better not see you on there!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 08:04 PM~13908470
> *Hey Raffy!  COPS is on then America's Most wanted.  :biggrin:  Better not see you on there!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 16 2009, 10:51 PM~13909737
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 17 2009, 05:33 AM~13910626
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 17 2009, 11:16 PM~13917229
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Raffy! It was nice to see you and finally meet your wife and little boy yesterday! He's so adorable! Next time he tells you where his shoe is at, pay attention to that! :roflmao: :roflmao: 










For Raffy's show!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 05:42 AM~13918102
> *Hey Raffy!  It was nice to see you and finally meet your wife and little boy yesterday!  He's so adorable!  Next time he tells you where his shoe is at, pay attention to that! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 05:04 PM~13924442
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 18 2009, 07:59 PM~13926630
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Raffy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 09:10 PM~13927842
> *Hey Raffy!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 18 2009, 09:47 PM~13928542
> *
> *


Raffy puts on good shows!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT! (working on more graffics! :biggrin: the other's are getting old!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 19 2009, 08:01 AM~13931919
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 19 2009, 08:16 AM~13932061
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 08:16 AM~13932055
> *TTT! (working on more graffics! :biggrin:  the other's are getting old!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 19 2009, 11:12 AM~13934057
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


graffics and downloading the pictures!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 18 2009, 07:59 PM~13926630
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

\ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Raffy, been keepin up the post for ya. Where have you been? Is everything alright? Your usually on here at night.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:wave:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 06:03 AM~13944297
> *Hey Raffy, been keepin up the post for ya.  Where have you been?  Is everything alright?  Your usually on here at night.
> *


 Just taking a break. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 20 2009, 08:22 AM~13945229
> *:wave:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Whats up senor how you doing? :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 20 2009, 08:58 AM~13945612
> *Just taking a break. :biggrin:
> *


I guess I'll try that next fall!


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

WHAT UP BROWNS MOVEMENT TTT....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@May 20 2009, 09:11 AM~13945778
> *WHAT UP BROWNS MOVEMENT  TTT....
> *



Not much hows things going for your show?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 12:55 PM~13948013
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 20 2009, 01:45 PM~13948634
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Hey Raffy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 04:39 PM~13950257
> *:wave:  Hey Raffy!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :happysad:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 12:55 PM~13948013
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 20 2009, 05:43 PM~13950823
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 20 2009, 04:45 PM~13950304
> *:wave:  :wave:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 20 2009, 10:55 PM~13954346
> *
> *



WHATS UP COOK WHERE YOU GOING TO BE AT THIS WEEKEND? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 20 2009, 04:45 PM~13950304
> *:wave:  :wave:  :happysad:
> *


 :wave: I want a big smile raffy! Everything will be ok!~ Trust me!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 21 2009, 05:54 AM~13955758
> *:wave: I want a big smile raffy!  Everything will be ok!~ Trust me!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 21 2009, 08:49 AM~13956918
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 22 2009, 04:40 AM~13966864
> *Thank you! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 22 2009, 04:32 PM~13972972
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 20 2009, 11:02 PM~13954418
> *WHATS UP COOK WHERE YOU GOING TO BE AT THIS WEEKEND? :biggrin:
> *


VISALIA ON SAT,TERRA BELLA,DELANO SUNDAY :biggrin:  NO CAR  BUT I WILL BE TRUCKN IN MY TRUCK


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 22 2009, 11:12 PM~13975723
> * VISALIA ON SAT,TERRA BELLA,DELANO SUNDAY  :biggrin:   NO CAR   BUT I WILL BE TRUCKN IN MY TRUCK
> *



Cool hope to see you. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 22 2009, 10:09 PM~13975320
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 23 2009, 12:01 AM~13976012
> *
> *



:wave: :wave: Hey Raffy!! How are you doing??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 05:33 AM~13976632
> *:wave:  :wave:  Hey Raffy!!  How are you doing??
> *


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 05:33 AM~13976632
> *:wave:  :wave:  Hey Raffy!!  How are you doing??
> *



Good just busy today.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 23 2009, 10:51 PM~13982014
> *Good just busy today.
> *


That's a good thing. When I return home tomorrow, I'll be going over the catagories and adding something K?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 24 2009, 07:23 AM~13983124
> *That's a good thing.  When I return home tomorrow, I'll be going over the catagories and adding something K?
> *


 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 24 2009, 09:27 AM~13983502
> *:0
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 24 2009, 03:55 PM~13985089
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 25 2009, 04:09 AM~13988873
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 25 2009, 02:10 PM~13991999
> *  :wave:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 04:25 AM~13998395
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 26 2009, 06:51 AM~13998831
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey Raffy! photbucket phonix sucks! Posting pics right now for Mike's fairwell party!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 06:53 AM~13998844
> *Hey Raffy!  photbucket phonix sucks!  Posting pics right now for Mike's fairwell party!
> *


   HOW DID IT GO?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 26 2009, 07:25 AM~13999062
> *   HOW DID IT GO?
> *


It was a lot of fun! Mike's a very good DJ. Always had the crowd involved and having a good time! got over 150 pictures that I'm downloading from the weekend.  I've downloaded but it's the photobucket problem. I've posted some pics on the thread.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 07:36 AM~13999152
> *It was a lot of fun!  Mike's a very good DJ.  Always had the crowd involved and having a good time!  got over 150 pictures that I'm downloading from the weekend.   I've downloaded but it's the photobucket problem. I've posted some pics on the thread.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 26 2009, 07:58 AM~13999321
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 26 2009, 07:58 AM~13999321
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


Only wished I had the photobucket phonics down and mabye a speedy gonzales computer! :uh: But I'm getting there. Been working on it since4 this morning.  had lot's of coffee, so mentally I'm on fire, sure wish I could transfer the caffein to my computer.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 10:21 AM~14000748
> *Only wished I had the photobucket phonics down and mabye a speedy gonzales computer!  :uh:  But I'm getting there.  Been working on it since4 this morning.   had lot's of coffee, so mentally I'm on fire, sure wish I could transfer the caffein to my computer.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 26 2009, 11:14 AM~14001401
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


buzzing around a slow photobucket thing~ AGH :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 11:50 AM~14001792
> *buzzing around a slow photobucket thing~  AGH :uh:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 26 2009, 12:44 PM~14002355
> *:biggrin:
> *


5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SOFTIN, jimdog, Aint no Body!

Who are the guests???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 12:49 PM~14002417
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SOFTIN, jimdog, Aint no Body!
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 26 2009, 11:25 PM~14010154
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


hmmmmm :cheesy: They're secret agents spying on us~!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 05:24 AM~14011275
> *hmmmmm :cheesy: They're secret agents spying on us~!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 27 2009, 10:23 AM~14013716
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey now :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 08:04 PM~14019872
> *ttt
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 27 2009, 09:16 PM~14020763
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Hope to see you guys here. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14021375
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Morning Raffy. How are you today?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm in bed today, so I'll keep this posted up! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 08:54 AM~14024432
> *I'm in bed today, so I'll keep this posted up! :biggrin:
> *



I'm ok I hope that you are too!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 09:34 AM~14024872
> *I'm ok I hope that you are too!!!
> *


I'm okay, it will be over soon!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 09:49 AM~14025083
> *I'm okay, it will be over soon!
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 10:11 AM~14025366
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Now Raffy don't give me that look. Need the :biggrin: and the :cheesy: and the  no 50/50 faces!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 10:13 AM~14025382
> *Now Raffy don't give me that look.  Need the  :biggrin: and the :cheesy:  and the   no 50/50 faces!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 10:22 AM~14025467
> *:thumbsup:
> *


cool!! I got a thumbs up! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 10:26 AM~14025519
> *cool!!  I got a thumbs up! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 10:27 AM~14025527
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


TTT for Raffy!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 12:46 PM~14026943
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :worship: you!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 01:04 PM~14027177
> *:worship: you!!!
> *


 :roflmao: I feel like I should be throwing change out at you like in the old movies!! Do you have a bowl?? :roflmao: Just joking! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 01:06 PM~14027207
> *:roflmao:  I feel like I should be throwing change out at you like in the old movies!! Do you have a bowl??  :roflmao: Just joking! :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 01:12 PM~14027269
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


How about a jug?? I've seen people playing on street corners with guitars and money being dropped in it, maybe a jug would work better????? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 01:17 PM~14027323
> *How about a jug??  I've seen people playing on street corners with guitars and money being dropped in it, maybe a jug would work better????? :biggrin:
> *



So long it's not a fez cap, vest & organ grinder. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 01:27 PM~14027414
> *So long it's not a fez cap, vest & organ grinder. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: that would be scary!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 01:31 PM~14027446
> *:roflmao: that would be scary!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 02:05 PM~14027809
> *
> *


What's with the sad face again Raffy?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 02:10 PM~14027859
> *What's with the sad face again Raffy?
> *


 :no: :tongue:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 03:03 PM~14028352
> *:no:  :tongue:
> *


 :thumbsup: and back to the top for ya too! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 04:31 PM~14029203
> *:thumbsup:  and back to the top for ya too! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 06:40 PM~14030385
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey you!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 06:47 PM~14030456
> *Hey you!!
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 09:43 PM~14032657
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Morning everyone! How is everyone on the other side of the mountain??


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 01:17 PM~14027323
> *How about a jug??  I've seen people playing on street corners with guitars and money being dropped in it, maybe a jug would work better????? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Been to NYC too much??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 29 2009, 07:17 AM~14034975
> *:roflmao:  Been to NYC too much??
> *


You KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 05:05 AM~14034472
> *Morning everyone!  How is everyone on the other side of the mountain??
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 29 2009, 09:34 AM~14036205
> *    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Raffy!


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 08:50 AM~14035683
> *You KNOW! :biggrin:
> *


Yup! Did you get your shoe back from the top of that building???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 29 2009, 01:53 PM~14038616
> *Yup!  Did you get your shoe back from the top of that building???
> *


From the Empire??? Umm no it's still out there somewhere!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 06:34 PM~14040908
> *TTT! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 29 2009, 10:19 PM~14043317
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: Raffy! Have fun at the wedding today..


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 05:53 AM~14044721
> *:wave:  Raffy!  Have fun at the wedding today..
> *


And the Baptism too!


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 05:53 AM~14044721
> *:wave:  Raffy!  Have fun at the wedding today..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 09:03 AM~14045470
> *And the Baptism too!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 30 2009, 11:49 AM~14046411
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Raffy, what time is the wedding?? Er as my husband would say the funeral? :roflmao:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT for Raffy~ :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 12:02 PM~14046510
> *Raffy, what time is the wedding?? Er as my husband would say the funeral? :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 05:47 PM~14048410
> *TTT for Raffy~ :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 30 2009, 11:53 PM~14050882
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 31 2009, 12:02 AM~14050956
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 31 2009, 03:09 AM~14051526
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 31 2009, 09:52 AM~14052550
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 31 2009, 06:24 PM~14055570
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 12:29 PM~14062585
> *Hey!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 1 2009, 05:29 PM~14065463
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: HOw ya doing??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 05:37 PM~14075376
> *:wave:  :wave:  HOw ya doing??
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> [/quot
> Hows this show coming along?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > :biggrin:
> > [/quot
> > Hows this show coming along?
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 2 2009, 05:33 PM~14075333
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 2 2009, 06:52 PM~14076096
> *GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:52 PM~14076105
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Great!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 2 2009, 07:20 PM~14076376
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 2 2009, 09:51 PM~14078454
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


Morning Raffy!!
Hey what's that nicaderm face thingy meaning??? I foget what it really means.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 04:32 AM~14080275
> *Morning Raffy!!
> Hey what's that nicaderm face thingy meaning???  I foget what it really means.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: But looks COOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 3 2009, 09:43 AM~14082125
> *:dunno:  :dunno: But looks COOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 3 2009, 10:38 AM~14082608
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

You two are funny!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 05:38 PM~14086580
> *You two are funny!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> HERE WE ARE BACK IN THE DAY IN DELENO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 3 2009, 10:19 PM~14090030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> > HERE WE ARE BACK IN THE DAY IN DELENO
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


WHERE'S COOK AT :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


WHERE'S COOK AT :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: :wave:
[/quote]
WHATS UP MR COOK HOW YOU DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin: Which one is Raffy in the pics???


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 04:07 AM~14091193
> *ttt :biggrin:  Which one is Raffy in the pics???
> *


None


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 4 2009, 09:55 AM~14093164
> *None
> *


Darn! I wanted to see what you looked like back in the 70's!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 11:06 AM~14093950
> *Darn!  I wanted to see what you looked like back in the 70's!! :biggrin:
> *


I was just a kid in the 70's, this was the 90's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 4 2009, 11:16 AM~14094057
> *I was just a kid in the 70's, this was the 90's :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 11:18 AM~14094080
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 4 2009, 02:06 PM~14095605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 4 2009, 02:28 PM~14095785
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 4 2009, 02:06 PM~14095605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R U Raffling this off at this show??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@Jun 4 2009, 06:00 PM~14097621
> *R U Raffling this off at this show??
> *


$20 a ticket! It's for a very good cause Sinbad!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 06:35 PM~14097967
> *$20 a ticket!  It's for a very good cause Sinbad!
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@Jun 4 2009, 06:00 PM~14097621
> *R U Raffling this off at this show??
> *


 :0


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Only 3 months :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 4 2009, 10:05 PM~14100216
> *Only 3 months :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 05:24 AM~14101946
> *:biggrin:  ttt  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 5 2009, 06:37 AM~14102273
> *
> *


Raffy! This is June right?? It's raining up here in "Sunny California!"


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 5 2009, 09:57 AM~14103784
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: It's SUNNY again!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 11:44 AM~14104710
> *:biggrin:  It's SUNNY again!!!!
> *


   Here too.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 5 2009, 11:53 AM~14104794
> *   Here too.
> *


It's now cloudy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 05:13 PM~14107104
> *It's now cloudy!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 5 2009, 05:35 PM~14107276
> *:0  :0
> *


It's supposed to rain again and I'm going out to sea in the morning!! supposed to be okay for sunday though!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 06:02 PM~14107460
> *It's supposed to rain again and I'm going out to sea in the morning!! supposed to be okay for sunday though!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 5 2009, 10:03 PM~14109178
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 5 2009, 10:03 PM~14109178
> *
> *


Good Morning everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 6 2009, 03:52 AM~14110517
> *Good Morning everyone! :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 6 2009, 03:52 AM~14110517
> *Good Morning everyone! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jun 6 2009, 08:09 AM~14110979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Raffy! Did ya all miss me today??


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 6 2009, 02:17 PM~14112667
> *Have fun at training! :biggrin:  I finished mine! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Morning!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 7 2009, 09:29 AM~14117708
> *:werd:
> *


Did the training wear you out??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

where's da flyer?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 8 2009, 08:57 AM~14125226
> *where's da flyer?
> *


Hey Jesse! How did you do at the show??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2009, 09:19 AM~14125402
> *Hey Jesse!  How did you do at the show??
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2009, 12:17 PM~14127254
> *ttt
> *


Raffy went Awol...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone hear from Raffy lately???


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Raffy??? :dunno:  :dunno: Where you went. I'm about ready to send my search team out there for ya.....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT for Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Raffy~ are you back on line yet?? I got graduation for 6th grade today. NOT ME, my daughter! :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2009, 05:03 AM~14136218
> *Raffy??? :dunno:    :dunno: Where you went. I'm about ready to send my search team out there for ya.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 06:49 AM~14158863
> *Raffy~  are you back on line yet??  I got graduation for 6th grade today.  NOT ME, my daughter! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2009, 07:04 AM~14158945
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Cool! I was wondering if the marshin's had captured you. Trying to figure out how to quickly put a spaceship together and hunt you down with an army!! Welcome back Raffy!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 07:11 AM~14158997
> *Cool!  I was wondering if the marshin's had captured you.  Trying to figure out how to quickly put a spaceship together and hunt you down with an army!!  Welcome back Raffy!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 07:11 AM~14158997
> *Cool!  I was wondering if the marshin's had captured you.  Trying to figure out how to quickly put a spaceship together and hunt you down with an army!!  Welcome back Raffy!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2009, 09:00 AM~14159690
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


My son was going to do the electrical part on the space ship! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 02:15 PM~14162632
> *My son was going to do the electrical part on the space ship! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2009, 02:41 PM~14162922
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Did you see Bigshod's picture on his thread?? You got to go see it. What color do you think he'd look best in?? I say Fushia!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 04:30 PM~14164015
> *Did you see Bigshod's picture on his thread??  You got to go see it.  What color do you think he'd look best in??  I say Fushia!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2009, 05:07 PM~14164373
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:
> *


Now that is funny!! :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 05:45 PM~14164715
> *Now that is funny!! :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2009, 06:49 PM~14165246
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 04:27 AM~14169144
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 12 2009, 07:21 AM~14169740
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 04:22 PM~14174401
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 12 2009, 05:02 PM~14174735
> *
> *


It's so nice to see you around here again Raffy! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 08:54 PM~14176330
> *It's so nice to see you around here again Raffy! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 08:54 PM~14176330
> *It's so nice to see you around here again Raffy! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 12 2009, 09:55 PM~14176788
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 12 2009, 09:59 PM~14176823
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 12 2009, 10:08 PM~14176880
> *:h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 12 2009, 09:55 PM~14176788
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:0 :0 and it's very nice to see you around here too Bigshod! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 04:45 AM~14178069
> *:0  :0  and it's very nice to see you around here too Bigshod! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt! Hey Raffy

Hey *Bigshod*

Hey Sinbad!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 11:46 AM~14179787
> *ttt!  Hey Raffy
> 
> Hey Bigshod
> ...


 :biggrin: hi


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 11:46 AM~14179787
> *ttt!  Hey Raffy
> 
> Hey Bigshod
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@Jun 13 2009, 08:59 AM~14178885
> * ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 13 2009, 06:39 PM~14182134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 08:02 PM~14182633
> *:wave: :wave:
> :wave: :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 13 2009, 08:11 PM~14182692
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


u rollin to bakes 2morro :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 13 2009, 08:26 PM~14182812
> *u rollin to bakes 2morro :cheesy:
> *


Trying to might have to go to Los Banos to pick up my daughter, not looking foward to a 5 hour drive.  If not I will be there.!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 13 2009, 08:31 PM~14182847
> *Trying to might have to go to Los Banos to pick up my daughter, not looking foward to a 5 hour drive.  If not I will be there.!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 13 2009, 08:31 PM~14182847
> *Trying to might have to go to Los Banos to pick up my daughter, not looking foward to a 5 hour drive.  If not I will be there.!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hope to see you there Raffy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 08:52 PM~14182978
> *Hope to see you there Raffy!
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 08:52 PM~14182978
> *Hope to see you there Raffy!
> *


x2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

It's today!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 14 2009, 06:22 AM~14184928
> *It's today!
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 14 2009, 07:17 AM~14185034
> *    :biggrin:
> *


We're getting ready to go and Vivy is not allowed to sit in the rolling chair this morning. Ended up missing the Tracy show yesterday  ! She flipped over in it, hit the ground and the wooden tv tray stand flipped on top of her middle finger as we were heading out the door! Ended up with a broken finger. It's in a splint with Bigshod's color right now! She looks like she's flipping everyone off! :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 14 2009, 07:22 AM~14185047
> *We're getting ready to go and Vivy is not allowed to sit in the rolling chair this morning.  Ended up missing the Tracy show yesterday  !  She flipped over in it, hit the ground and the wooden tv tray stand flipped on top of her middle finger as we were heading out the door!  Ended up with a broken finger.  It's in a splint with Bigshod's color right now!  She looks like she's flipping everyone off! :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 14 2009, 10:47 PM~14191736
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 14 2009, 11:12 PM~14191943
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 14 2009, 11:13 PM~14191954
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 07:15 AM~14193182
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 15 2009, 09:12 AM~14194077
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Morning Raffy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:20 AM~14194151
> *Morning Raffy!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 15 2009, 09:31 AM~14194265
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What show are you doing this weekend??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:38 AM~14194328
> *What show are you doing this weekend??
> *


Trying to get one in Tulare.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 15 2009, 09:39 AM~14194345
> *Trying to get one in Tulare.
> *


I'll look for it.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:43 AM~14194388
> *I'll look for it.
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 15 2009, 09:52 AM~14194455
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## just.love48 (Jun 15, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 08:26 PM~14201147
> *TTT :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 15 2009, 09:55 PM~14202496
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Good Morning.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 16 2009, 08:03 AM~14204918
> *  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 04:23 AM~14204067
> *Good Morning.
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 16 2009, 08:03 AM~14204918
> *  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 10:14 AM~14206066
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 16 2009, 10:18 AM~14206099
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Any word on Tulare?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 10:23 AM~14206147
> *Any word on Tulare?
> *


Not yet


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 16 2009, 10:31 AM~14206240
> *Not yet
> *


I hope they do. your good at it!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 10:36 AM~14206284
> *I hope they do.  your good at it!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 16 2009, 10:58 AM~14206514
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


feel like tapping my fingers on the desk waiting for that phone call! :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 11:37 AM~14206959
> *feel like tapping my fingers on the desk waiting for that phone call!  :roflmao:
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 17 2009, 06:42 PM~14222053
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 16 2009, 11:35 PM~14214107
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 08:37 PM~14212241
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 17 2009, 11:00 PM~14225003
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 17 2009, 10:07 PM~14225063
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 17 2009, 09:38 PM~14224330
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2009, 04:37 AM~14226052
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 18 2009, 07:43 AM~14226722
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 18 2009, 11:07 AM~14228354
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2009, 04:57 PM~14232027
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 18 2009, 05:38 PM~14232499
> *:cheesy:
> *


Hey you! Got to hop off here and take a little nap. Be back later..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2009, 05:40 PM~14232519
> *Hey you!  Got to hop off here and take a little nap.  Be back later..
> *


  You BETTER get some rest!!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 18 2009, 06:05 PM~14232801
> * You BETTER get some rest!!!!!!
> *


 :werd: Yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2009, 07:50 PM~14233766
> *:werd:  Yes sir! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 18 2009, 08:01 PM~14233873
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


I will go rest. I am actually resting. My computer was brought to me.... :biggrin: So I am "technically" resting. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2009, 08:04 PM~14233896
> *I will go rest.  I am actually resting.  My computer was brought to me.... :biggrin:  So I am "technically" resting.  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 18 2009, 08:21 PM~14234051
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm in bed Raffy! So yeah I'm resting. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 06:15 AM~14237291
> *:biggrin:  I'm in bed Raffy!  So yeah I'm resting.  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 19 2009, 09:47 AM~14238579
> *    :biggrin:
> *


Still resting...  but you know me, had to ttt this! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 12:30 PM~14239982
> *Still resting...   but you know me, had to ttt this! :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 19 2009, 12:42 PM~14240072
> *    :biggrin:
> *


I made her go lay down n take a nap.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 19 2009, 12:54 PM~14240159
> *I made her go lay down n take a nap.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 19 2009, 01:29 PM~14240454
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that womn! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 19 2009, 02:10 PM~14240836
> *that womn! :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 19 2009, 02:10 PM~14240836
> *that womn! :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: You think that I need to be tide up or something??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 06:17 PM~14242977
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  You think that I need to be tide up or something??
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 19 2009, 06:28 PM~14243033
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :biggrin:
> *


You think after all these years that the boy would learn that No one can keep me locked up in the room. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 06:31 PM~14243055
> *You think after all these years that the boy would learn that No one can keep me locked up in the room. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 19 2009, 06:33 PM~14243072
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 I better keep my mouth shut, cuz the next time he gets on here I'm gonna get my you know what :buttkick: hno: hno: what am I gonna do??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 06:41 PM~14243150
> *:0  :0  I better keep my mouth shut, cuz the next time he gets on here I'm gonna get my you know what  :buttkick:  hno:  hno: what am I gonna do??
> *


 :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 19 2009, 06:46 PM~14243197
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 06:48 PM~14243213
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


   :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 19 2009, 06:49 PM~14243233
> *    :nicoderm:
> *


Did you think I would really get it?? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 07:20 PM~14243447
> *Did you think I would really get it??  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 19 2009, 07:36 PM~14243560
> *
> 
> *


Naw he's a big Teddy bear! I just like to give him a hard time...because I can! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 07:39 PM~14243587
> *Naw he's a big Teddy bear!  I just like to give him a hard time...because I can! :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 19 2009, 10:40 PM~14245045
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 19 2009, 10:58 PM~14245182
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Morning Raffy!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 20 2009, 01:23 AM~14245874
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 20 2009, 06:14 AM~14246171
> *Good Morning Raffy!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 20 2009, 10:51 AM~14247342
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 20 2009, 06:23 PM~14249520
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What did you guys do today??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 20 2009, 07:03 PM~14249753
> *What did you guys do today??
> *


Nothing. Had to go to Bakersfield twice today. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 20 2009, 08:04 PM~14250087
> *Nothing. Had to go to Bakersfield twice today. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 20 2009, 11:03 PM~14251154
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 20 2009, 08:04 PM~14250087
> *Nothing. Had to go to Bakersfield twice today. :biggrin:
> *


How far is Bakersfield to you?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2009, 05:29 AM~14252092
> *How far is Bakersfield to you?
> *


40 miles. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2009, 07:21 AM~14252393
> *40 miles. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Raffy, that's not that far!  Here I thought you were driving 100 miles there and back and twice! :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2009, 07:32 AM~14252426
> *:uh:  Raffy, that's not that far!   Here I thought you were driving 100 miles there and back and twice! :roflmao:
> *


Sometimes it feels like it.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2009, 07:49 AM~14252488
> *Sometimes it feels like it.
> *


True, very true at times. Did you take a look at the scenery at least??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2009, 08:52 AM~14252765
> *True, very true at times.  Did you take a look at the scenery at least??
> *


Yeah pass right by my old job


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2009, 09:31 AM~14252945
> *Yeah pass right by my old job
> *


I'm sorry Raffy. That had to of been rough!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2009, 09:31 AM~14252945
> *Yeah pass right by my old job
> *


wheres that


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2009, 01:56 PM~14254948
> *I'm sorry Raffy.  That had to of been rough!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 21 2009, 04:17 PM~14255810
> *wheres that
> *


 GAF Materials off of Lerdo.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 22 2009, 09:52 AM~14261566
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: POST UP A FLYER OF THE SHOW. AND/OR ANY DETAILS OF THE SHOW!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 22 2009, 06:26 PM~14266210
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

TAKING IT WAY WAY BACK! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 22 2009, 09:46 PM~14268437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 COOL pics GABINO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 22 2009, 10:01 PM~14268579
> *COOL pics GABINO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 22 2009, 10:22 PM~14268815
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 22 2009, 10:06 PM~14268632
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 22 2009, 08:54 AM~14261066
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


Just remember, something better is out there for you!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 23 2009, 04:33 AM~14270448
> *Just remember, something better is out there for you!
> *


Hope so but its hard right now.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 22 2009, 06:28 PM~14266231
> *:nicoderm: POST UP A FLYER OF THE SHOW. AND/OR ANY DETAILS OF THE SHOW!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 22 2009, 06:28 PM~14266231
> *:nicoderm: POST UP A FLYER OF THE SHOW. AND/OR ANY DETAILS OF THE SHOW!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 23 2009, 08:04 PM~14278047
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 23 2009, 08:09 PM~14278104
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 23 2009, 08:32 PM~14278365
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 23 2009, 10:06 PM~14279590
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Morning Raffy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 05:52 AM~14281303
> *Morning Raffy!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :420:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 06:25 AM~14281408
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :420:
> *


 :roflmao: get some rest Raffy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 06:45 AM~14281484
> *:roflmao:  get some rest Raffy!
> *


Next week. Got a show in Reno this weekend.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 08:29 AM~14282034
> *Next week. Got a show in Reno this weekend.
> *


Cool! Put some quarters in for me please!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 08:52 AM~14282227
> *Cool!  Put some quarters in for me please!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 10:06 AM~14282862
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 05:17 PM~14286933
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 09:10 PM~14289628
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 10:00 PM~14290280
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2009, 03:52 AM~14292174
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 25 2009, 11:04 AM~14294890
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Just wanted to say hey! And ttt this before bed~ I'm starting to feel it!
:420: :420: :420: 3 more days out to sea then a day off and do it again tuesday. I'm really hoping to have the month booked soon until the day before the show. Pray for that!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2009, 08:44 PM~14300914
> *:wave:  Just wanted to say hey!  And ttt this before bed~  I'm starting to feel it!
> :420:  :420:  :420:  3 more days out to sea then a day off and do it again tuesday.  I'm really hoping to have the month booked soon until the day before the show.  Pray for that!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 25 2009, 09:52 PM~14301892
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Morning Raffy!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 25 2009, 10:56 PM~14302689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 26 2009, 03:59 AM~14303784
> *Morning Raffy!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 26 2009, 08:40 AM~14305168
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Geeze I found this on page 4! I'm so glad I had gotten in and was able to get on here really quick to put the post back to page 1. I'm sorry, but I'm out to sea from 5 AM til 6 PM all week! :0


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 27 2009, 04:23 AM~14313439
> *ttt
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

[Raffy~ Are you alive??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Where is Raffy?? Do I need to send the Coast Guard again??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 28 2009, 07:03 PM~14323234
> *Where is Raffy??  Do I need to send the Coast Guard again??
> *


 :wave: :wave: Was in Reno got back about 6. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 28 2009, 07:53 PM~14323689
> *:wave:  :wave: Was in Reno got back about 6. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Did you do the Reno show??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 05:27 AM~14326647
> *:biggrin:  Did you do the Reno show??
> *


Not the whole show just a couple of categories. Was a good show. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 29 2009, 08:25 AM~14327499
> *Not the whole show just a couple of categories. Was a good show. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's great!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 01:58 PM~14330566
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  That's great!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 29 2009, 05:18 PM~14332630
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


HOly cow! I couldn't find this one!!!
Okay RAffy go ahead and :buttkick: on this! :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 30 2009, 04:49 PM~14343831
> *HOly cow!  I couldn't find this one!!!
> Okay RAffy go ahead and :buttkick: on this! :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :no:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 30 2009, 08:03 PM~14346021
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Gabino how you been?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 30 2009, 05:21 PM~14344169
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :no:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 29 2009, 05:18 PM~14332630
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 30 2009, 08:56 PM~14346624
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 30 2009, 08:28 PM~14346310
> *Whats up Gabino how you been?
> *


FCKN HOTTTTTTT!
SUMMER TIME IN THE 559! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 1 2009, 08:26 AM~14350250
> *FCKN HOTTTTTTT!
> SUMMER TIME IN THE 559! :biggrin:
> 
> *



YES SIR!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 1 2009, 09:11 AM~14350547
> *:biggrin:
> *


 Hope that you can make it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 1 2009, 06:21 PM~14356051
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 1 2009, 06:36 PM~14356240
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 06:37 AM~14360492
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 GOOD MORNING :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 2 2009, 07:12 AM~14360646
> *GOOD MORNING :wave:  :wave:
> *


Good Morning! I came home to a stack or pre-reg forms to enter! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Jul 1 2009, 10:09 PM~14358543
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 09:05 AM~14361452
> *Good Morning!  I came home to a stack or pre-reg forms to enter!  :biggrin:
> *


 Are you putting them with their entry number?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 2 2009, 11:04 AM~14362558
> *Are you putting them with their entry number?
> *


Yes Sir! :biggrin: And it starts with #1 and goes on and on! :biggrin: Don't worry I'm not separating bicycles, motorcycles and cars. They all start at 1 and go on and on! :biggrin: But I put this on your post.... :0 sorry! I was meaning to put it on my post! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 11:48 AM~14362954
> *Yes Sir! :biggrin:  And it starts with #1 and goes on and on!  :biggrin: Don't worry I'm not separating bicycles, motorcycles and cars.  They all start at 1 and go on and on!  :biggrin:  But I put this on your post.... :0 sorry!  I was meaning to put it on my post! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 2 2009, 12:11 PM~14363167
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 2 2009, 09:34 PM~14368235
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 2 2009, 10:13 PM~14368744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 3 2009, 07:53 AM~14371249
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Whats up bigshod how you doing? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 3 2009, 01:03 PM~14373236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 4 2009, 06:12 AM~14378472
> *ttt
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 4 2009, 07:27 AM~14378710
> *    :biggrin:
> *


Good Morning! *Happy 4th of July!!*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy 4th :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 4 2009, 08:29 AM~14378939
> *Happy 4th :biggrin:
> *


What are you guys doing tonight?? We're getting the BBQ set, taking the kids over to the fireworks stands and giong to have a family night! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 4 2009, 08:34 AM~14378962
> *What are you guys doing tonight??  We're getting the BBQ set, taking the kids over to the fireworks stands and giong to have a family night!  :biggrin:
> *


i got the whole block coming over to my house ..at 10 im gonna start smoking the ribs and tritip and drinks my beer..then blow up the sky


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> i got the whole block coming over to my house ..at 10 im gonna start smoking the ribs and tritip and drinks my beer..then blow up the sky
> 
> That sounds like a lot of fun! The whold block?? How big is your house??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 4 2009, 08:44 AM~14379001
> *i got the whole block coming over to my house ..at 10 im gonna start smoking the ribs and tritip and drinks my beer..then blow up the sky
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 4 2009, 08:04 AM~14378851
> *Good Morning!  Happy 4th of July!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 4 2009, 03:03 PM~14381003
> *
> *



Hope to see you guys here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: morning Raffy! How was your guys's night??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 5 2009, 06:01 AM~14383746
> *:wave:  morning Raffy!  How was your guys's night??
> *



:wave: :wave: GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 5 2009, 05:18 PM~14386744
> *:wave:  :wave: GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


did the kids have lot's of fun??? Mine went crazy! Today they're loopy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 5 2009, 05:20 PM~14386757
> *did the kids have lot's of fun???  Mine went crazy!  Today they're loopy!
> *



Yes took them swimming at my brother n law ranch. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 5 2009, 05:50 PM~14386949
> *Yes took them swimming at my brother n law ranch. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that's cool! Did you get to do fireworks there??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 5 2009, 06:06 PM~14387053
> *that's cool!  Did you get to do fireworks there??
> *



Yes and we did some more tonite. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CALLING ALL {OG} CALI. CAR CLUB REPS. AND CAR CLUBS OF TODAY!  

LIFESTYLE, TOGETHER, GROUPE, IMPERIALS, PREMIER, STYLE, ELITE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, TRAFFIC, TECHNIQUES, UCE, OLDIES, OLD MEMORIES, PHAROAHS SO. BAY, ELEGENTS, REALITY, ROLLERZ ONLY, KLIQUE, DEVOTIONS, NEU EXPOSURE, OHANA, CONTAGIOUS, PHAROAHS I.E., THEE ARTISTICS, STRAYS, OUR STYLE, NATURAL HIGH, UNIDOS, WAY OF LIFE, THE TOVARS, CASUALS, FANTASY LIFE, ANTIQUE STYLE, PERSPECTIVE, SANTANA, TEMPTATION, NOSOTROS, CLASSIC BOMBS, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ROYAL FANTASIES, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, ULTIMATE RIDERS, VIEJITOS, BRIDGETOWN OLDIES, CLASSIC OLDIES, OLD TRADITIONS, TRADITION, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSIFIED, HIGH CLASS, NEW WAVE, AMIGOS, NEW ISLANDERS, NITE OWLS, KLASSICS, LATIN LORDS, SWIFT, NOKTURNAL, BALLERZ INC., FRIENDS, BEST OF FRIENDS, KING OF KINGS, SPELLBOUND, SICKSIDE, MIDNIGHTERS, FORGIVEN MINISTRIES, GANGS TO GRACE, ROYAL IMAGE, WILD FANTASY, UNIQUES, SOUTHERN COMFORT, CLASSIC STYLE, TRUCHA, BAJITO, AFTERMATH, LEGENDS, DESERT DREAMS, DESIRABLE ONES, HEAVEN, SUPER NATURALS, SWITCH, NITE LIFE S.B., CONNECTED, DELEGATION, MEMBERS ONLY. DETACHED, ROYAL RICKES, LA GENTE, LATIN LIFE, LATIN WORLD, LIFES FINEST, DOWN SOUTH, PARLIAMENT, STATUS, AS WELL AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, IMPALAS MAGAZINE AND BEYOND! 

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

WESTSIDE CC
GOODTIMES CC
STREETSTYLE CC
TRAFFIC CC
LO LOWS CC
ELUSIVE CC
STYLISTICS CC
ALTERED ONES CC
DUKES CC
DIP'N CC
GANGS TO GRACE CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
NEU EXPOSURE CC
PEPES21
MANIACOS CC
MILLINIUM CC
DISTINGUISHED CC
CCHAVEZ1
WHAT EFFECT ONE EFFECTS ALL! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
CLICK BELOW FOR THE DETAILS. THANK YOU.  

:ugh: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=485903&st=0
[/quote]


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> CALLING ALL {OG} CALI. CAR CLUB REPS. AND CAR CLUBS OF TODAY!
> 
> LIFESTYLE, TOGETHER, GROUPE, IMPERIALS, PREMIER, STYLE, ELITE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, TRAFFIC, TECHNIQUES, UCE, OLDIES, OLD MEMORIES, PHAROAHS SO. BAY, ELEGENTS, REALITY, ROLLERZ ONLY, KLIQUE, DEVOTIONS, NEU EXPOSURE, OHANA, CONTAGIOUS, PHAROAHS I.E., THEE ARTISTICS, STRAYS, OUR STYLE, NATURAL HIGH, UNIDOS, WAY OF LIFE, THE TOVARS, CASUALS, FANTASY LIFE, ANTIQUE STYLE, PERSPECTIVE, SANTANA, TEMPTATION, NOSOTROS, CLASSIC BOMBS, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ROYAL FANTASIES, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, ULTIMATE RIDERS, VIEJITOS, BRIDGETOWN OLDIES, CLASSIC OLDIES, OLD TRADITIONS, TRADITION, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSIFIED, HIGH CLASS, NEW WAVE, AMIGOS, NEW ISLANDERS, NITE OWLS, KLASSICS, LATIN LORDS, SWIFT, NOKTURNAL, BALLERZ INC., FRIENDS, BEST OF FRIENDS, KING OF KINGS, SPELLBOUND, SICKSIDE, MIDNIGHTERS, FORGIVEN MINISTRIES, GANGS TO GRACE, ROYAL IMAGE, WILD FANTASY, UNIQUES, SOUTHERN COMFORT, CLASSIC STYLE, TRUCHA, BAJITO, AFTERMATH, LEGENDS, DESERT DREAMS, DESIRABLE ONES, HEAVEN, SUPER NATURALS, SWITCH, NITE LIFE S.B., CONNECTED, DELEGATION, MEMBERS ONLY. DETACHED, ROYAL RICKES, LA GENTE, LATIN LIFE, LATIN WORLD, LIFES FINEST, DOWN SOUTH, PARLIAMENT, STATUS, AS WELL AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, IMPALAS MAGAZINE AND BEYOND!
> 
> ...


[/quote]


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 6 2009, 05:07 AM~14390784
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:
[/quote]
:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> :thumbsup:


:wave: :wave:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 6 2009, 04:33 PM~14395540
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 6 2009, 09:56 PM~14398671
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 6 2009, 09:56 PM~14398671
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 6 2009, 10:21 PM~14398984
> *  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 7 2009, 03:55 AM~14400455
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 7 2009, 08:50 PM~14407785
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 7 2009, 09:21 PM~14408130
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


ttt


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 8 2009, 06:14 AM~14410194
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 8 2009, 07:22 AM~14410503
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 8 2009, 12:33 PM~14413060
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> TAKING IT WAY WAY BACK! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> > TAKING IT WAY WAY BACK! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  :biggrin:  good lookn out compa..


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 9 2009, 04:43 AM~14421027
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  :biggrin:  good lookn out compa..
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 9 2009, 08:41 PM~14429420
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT
What's up Rafael?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 11 2009, 08:42 PM~14446252
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > TAKING IT WAY WAY BACK! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



WOW whos that youngster with the cheesy smile :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 12 2009, 04:20 AM~14447920
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 12 2009, 09:09 AM~14448632
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 12 2009, 09:32 AM~14448740
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 12 2009, 10:03 PM~14453556
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 11 2009, 12:02 PM~14443540
> *TTT
> What's up Rafael?
> *



Not much went to the Oldies Show in San Fernando yesterday, real good show.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 13 2009, 03:49 AM~14455169
> *ttt
> *



Up real early today? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 13 2009, 08:57 AM~14456335
> *Up real early today? :biggrin:
> *


Need more money for the show! It's rediculous! Pure prejudicsm!
But I'm getting it done!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 13 2009, 06:21 PM~14462211
> *Need more money for the  show!  It's rediculous!  Pure prejudicsm!
> But I'm getting  it done!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 13 2009, 07:14 PM~14462863
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 14 2009, 01:12 PM~14470967
> *
> *


They want more CHP there.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 14 2009, 07:53 PM~14475708
> *They want more CHP there.
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 15 2009, 03:31 AM~14479401
> *:0  :angry:
> *


Yeah, tell me about it.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 14 2009, 07:53 PM~14475708
> *They want more CHP there.
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 15 2009, 08:36 AM~14480603
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT

not sure if its up yet but can u post up the classes ?


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

CEN CAL MAJESTICS WILL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jul 15 2009, 12:17 PM~14482739
> *CEN CAL MAJESTICS WILL B THERE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 15 2009, 12:00 PM~14482549
> *TTT
> 
> not sure if its up yet but can u post up the classes ?
> ...



They are but I will repost them. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine+Jul 15 2009, 08:36 AM~14480603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I got in early!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Jul 15 2009, 12:17 PM~14482739
> *CEN CAL MAJESTICS WILL B THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 14 2009, 03:48 AM~14466670
> *ttt
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 15 2009, 01:26 PM~14483477
> *They are but I will repost them. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 15 2009, 05:59 PM~14486314
> *:wave: Hi honey!
> :biggrin:  I got in early!!!!
> *


  :wave:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

LA CUCARACHA WILL BE THERE ,AND YOU KNOW MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ALSO ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 16 2009, 10:39 AM~14492656
> *  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Jul 16 2009, 09:34 PM~14499111
> *LA CUCARACHA WILL BE THERE ,AND YOU KNOW MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ALSO ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  Hope to see you guys here!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 06:48 AM~14501510
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 17 2009, 10:07 AM~14502992
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 10:34 AM~14503211
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 17 2009, 12:12 PM~14504185
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Okay, I'm over here running around like a chicken with it's head cut off, and things for you are still going casual on your event. I remember when I could sit on here all day long. hahaha!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 12:19 PM~14504274
> *Okay, I'm over here running around like a chicken with it's head cut off, and things for you are still going casual on your event.  I remember when I could sit on here all day long. hahaha!
> *



Sitting here waiting for work. Working 10 to 12 hrs 6 days a week. We are still waiting to get busy!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 17 2009, 12:24 PM~14504336
> *Sitting here waiting for work. Working 10 to 12 hrs 6 days a week. We are still waiting to get busy!!
> *


hmmmm....my kinda job


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts up


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 17 2009, 12:24 PM~14504336
> *Sitting here waiting for work. Working 10 to 12 hrs 6 days a week. We are still waiting to get busy!!
> *


Sounds kind of like my days!  What are you doing now? I mean don't tell me "working" :roflmao: , I mean what do you do at work? 




> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 17 2009, 05:13 PM~14506919
> * wuts up
> *


The sky! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 07:13 PM~14507720
> *The sky!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 17 2009, 08:16 PM~14508103
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: I was in a weird mood there huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 07:13 PM~14507720
> *Sounds kind of like my days!    What are you doing now?  I mean don't tell me "working" :roflmao: , I mean what do you do at work?
> The sky!  :biggrin:
> *



Forklift driver at a cold storage. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 17 2009, 12:39 PM~14504500
> *hmmmm....my kinda job
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

RYDERZ HYDRAULICS WILL BE THERE TO BACK UP BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR SHOW....! SURE THE HELL BEATS LARRYS FUCKED UP SHOWS..! ITS NICE TO GO TO A SHOW WERE THE OWNER IS A RIDER, AND ISNT GREEDY...! JOHN


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 19 2009, 04:42 PM~14519053
> *RYDERZ HYDRAULICS WILL BE THERE TO BACK UP BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR SHOW....! SURE THE HELL BEATS LARRYS FUCKED UP SHOWS..! ITS NICE TO GO TO A SHOW WERE THE OWNER IS A RIDER, AND ISNT GREEDY...!  JOHN
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS John glad to have your support!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## zhan.mary (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=13


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Raffy!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 20 2009, 12:27 PM~14526129
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 21 2009, 12:01 AM~14534533
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 21 2009, 04:21 PM~14541682
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 21 2009, 07:42 PM~14543823
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 22 2009, 06:41 AM~14547316
> *ttt
> *


Hey and that's a big TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 23 2009, 06:13 AM~14558117
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 23 2009, 06:57 PM~14564859
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2009, 06:58 PM~14564873
> *:wave:
> *



Whats up you guys ready for saturday? :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 12:53 PM~13837259
> *OUR TRUCK CLASSES
> 
> 2000`s & above- Street, Mild & Full
> ...


Cool, Mini SUV class with classes. That means I don't have to go up up against all the full size trucks and SUVs like I have to in A show here in town ( cough cough)

But still manage to get 3rd.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jul 23 2009, 07:20 PM~14565075
> *Cool, Mini SUV class with classes.  That means I don't have to go up up against all the full size  trucks and  SUVs  like I have to in A show here in town ( cough cough)
> 
> But still manage to get 3rd.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshot_@Jul 23 2009, 07:26 PM~14565133
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Thats what Im saying, cant under stand why they put us all together in one class, from full size trucks and SUV with 20's and lambo doors, from street to full show to transformers that are off the frame. Fuck it , I just figured I go now to get drunk and look at bitches. :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey, what page is all the show info on? How much is the entrey and its on a Sat or Sunday. 

Too where is Delano and the park its gonna be at? :thumbsup:


Me back in 81, at the lower left. Wish I was that skinny agian. :uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

What are the pay outs


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 01:10 PM~13837381
> *BICYCLE & MOTORCYCLE CLASSES
> 
> 16" 2Wheel- Original, Street, Mild & Full
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


ttt


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

YOU KNOW MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE THAT DAY ... :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@Jul 25 2009, 11:51 AM~14579147
> *YOU KNOW MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE THAT DAY ... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@Jul 25 2009, 10:51 AM~14579147
> *YOU KNOW MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE THAT DAY ... :biggrin:
> *


BIG...M...ALL DAY EVERYDAY BABYBOY ,CANT STOP WONT STOP. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show. Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


ttt~ You didn't get rid of me yet!! But I did sleep in!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 26 2009, 05:43 AM~14583767
> *ttt~ You didn't get rid of me yet!!  But I did sleep in!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Is there a flier out yet?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Jul 26 2009, 01:07 AM~14583332
> *BIG...M...ALL DAY EVERYDAY BABYBOY ,CANT STOP WONT STOP. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 sup silly


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 26 2009, 12:45 PM~14585792
> *Is there a flier out yet?
> *


 Yes but got to learn how to post it.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 26 2009, 01:33 PM~14585996
> *Yes but got to learn how to post it.
> *


Raffy! If you can email me the flyer, I can post it for you!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 26 2009, 05:19 PM~14587496
> *Raffy!  If you can email me the flyer, I can post it for you!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 26 2009, 08:01 PM~14588685
> *x2 :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 27 2009, 06:05 AM~14591244
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 27 2009, 06:34 AM~14591349
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey you! Hows it going??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 26 2009, 05:19 PM~14587496
> *Raffy!  If you can email me the flyer, I can post it for you!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 27 2009, 09:19 AM~14592285
> *
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Raffy!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 27 2009, 08:07 PM~14599024
> *
> *


 :wave: sup rick


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 27 2009, 08:07 PM~14599024
> *
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 28 2009, 01:09 PM~14605864
> *
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 28 2009, 01:45 PM~14606223
> *
> *


 Whats up cook how you been?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 28 2009, 02:05 PM~14606451
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



Q VO GABINO!! :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 28 2009, 02:09 PM~14606480
> *Whats up cook how you been?
> *


ALRIGHT JUST WORKING ON THE RIDE BE READY FOR YOU SHOW TO JUDGE :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 28 2009, 02:18 PM~14606574
> *ALRIGHT JUST WORKING ON THE RIDE BE READY FOR YOU SHOW TO JUDGE[/size][/color] [/font]:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:supp Cook :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 28 2009, 02:18 PM~14606574
> *ALRIGHT JUST WORKING ON THE RIDE BE READY FOR YOU SHOW TO JUDGE[/size][/color] [/font]:cheesy:
> *



Cool cant wait to see it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 29 2009, 08:04 AM~14614303
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 28 2009, 02:28 PM~14606680
> *:thumbsup:supp Cook  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 Whats up Mark hope to have a TRAFFIC jam!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 28 2009, 09:48 PM~14611471
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 29 2009, 11:28 AM~14616083
> *Whats up Mark hope to have a TRAFFIC jam!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



quema mucho el sol :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 29 2009, 11:32 AM~14616117
> *quema mucho el sol  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 29 2009, 11:26 AM~14616053
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP?
HOW THE HEAT ? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NOT GOOD FOR WORKING

JUST FOR WORKING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 29 2009, 10:31 PM~14623601
> *SUP?
> HOW THE HEAT ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 30 2009, 08:36 AM~14625898
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 30 2009, 10:06 AM~14626679
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

GONNA BE GOOD


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 30 2009, 10:27 AM~14626872
> *GONNA BE GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Cant wait to get my boogie shoes on at the big chingaso the next day!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 30 2009, 12:33 PM~14628327
> *Cant wait to get my boogie shoes on at the big chingaso the next day!!!!
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## rockiesdream62 (Jul 22, 2009)

good show i remeber them frm when i was a lil kid. will be out there and now helping out to spread the word for the show. :biggrin: and for the show


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alex g1200_@Jul 30 2009, 12:33 PM~14628327
> *Cant wait to get my boogie shoes on at the big chingaso the next day!!!!
> *



I hope they play all old school, the music of today sucks and not pleasant to listen to.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rockiesdream62_@Jul 30 2009, 07:07 PM~14632254
> *good show i remeber them frm when i was a lil kid. will be out there and now helping out to spread the word for the show. :biggrin:    and for the show
> *


  Hope to see there. THANKS!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 30 2009, 09:09 PM~14633671
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## rockiesdream62 (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 31 2009, 11:48 AM~14639086
> * Hope to see there. THANKS!!
> *


well be out there for sure. the day befor and day of. lupe asked and i was glad to help :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 29 2009, 11:32 AM~14616117
> *quema mucho el sol  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


PINCHE JESSE TO EL TIEMPO TIENES QUE SALIR CON TUS PAYASADAS :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I will be there with noktastropne water flowing


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

MAJESTICS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rockiesdream62_@Jul 31 2009, 08:33 PM~14643235
> *well be out there for sure. the day befor and day of. lupe asked and i was glad to help :biggrin:
> *



KOOL!!! THANKS AGAIN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 30 2009, 12:33 PM~14628327
> *Cant wait to get my boogie shoes on at the big chingaso the next day!!!!
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: 

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

we will be at this show for sure

3 or 4 imports 


atomic 



TTT


----------



## rockiesdream62 (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 2 2009, 06:55 AM~14651270
> *KOOL!!! THANKS AGAIN. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 1 2009, 08:36 AM~14645720
> *PINCHE JESSE TO EL TIEMPO TIENES QUE SALIR CON TUS PAYASADAS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 1 2009, 08:47 AM~14645766
> *I will be there with noktastropne water flowing
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

FOR HOP INFO CALL JOHN AT (661)344-0562


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 3 2009, 09:31 PM~14666819
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 
:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 4 2009, 05:22 PM~14675118
> *:thumbsup:
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 5 2009, 03:59 AM~14680166
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 4 2009, 08:19 PM~14677759
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Aug 7 2009, 02:53 AM~14700839
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 6 2009, 08:09 PM~14698370
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: Just been really busy and haven't been able to be on here much. It's fishing season, so I'm usually gone all day long! :biggrin: But try and check up on this post at least once a day! Usually twice! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 7 2009, 06:41 AM~14701243
> *:wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Just been really busy and haven't been able to be on here much.  It's fishing season, so I'm usually gone all day long!  :biggrin:  But try and check up on this post at least once a day!  Usually twice! :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

almost time


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jul 31 2009, 08:16 AM~14636711
> *I hope they play all old school, the music of today sucks and not pleasant to listen to.
> *



Cuz your older then the mud that Jesus walked on..... GEEEEEZER!!!! LoL take your thumb drive I know you got some SHIT that I dont have on it...
:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 7 2009, 09:27 PM~14708304
> *   almost time
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 7 2009, 10:41 PM~14708868
> *
> Cuz your older then the mud that Jesus walked on..... GEEEEEZER!!!! LoL take your thumb drive I know you got some SHIT that I dont have on it...
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 3 2009, 09:31 PM~14666819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alex g1200_@Aug 7 2009, 10:41 PM~14708868
> *
> Cuz your real oldschool..... GEEEEEZER!!!! LoL take your thumb drive I know you got some SHIT that I dont have on it...
> :biggrin:
> *


FIXED your post.


Are you working the show or we all kickin it in D Town together?


Too , you can have any jams I got ( as long as you not making any mix cassettes and selling at the swap meet) LOL


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 8 2009, 07:10 PM~14713621
> *FIXED your  post.
> Are you  working the show or we all kickin it in D Town together?
> Too , you can have any jams I got ( as long as you not making any mix cassettes and selling at the swap meet)  LOL
> *



Nah man I am a spectator... Rumor has it I am rolling with the DOG POUND!!!!! Unloading this candy blue blazer with OG HYDROS that judges dont know about.. HAHAHAHAHA! I called your cel phone I was gonna kick it but I got the little message lady....

Shit I thought you knew I was gonna bootleg Alex G! Old school cds...LOL


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 8 2009, 10:06 PM~14714640
> *Nah man I am a spectator... Rumor has it I am rolling with the DOG POUND!!!!!  Unloading this candy blue blazer with OG HYDROS that judges dont know about.. HAHAHAHAHA! I called your cel phone I was gonna kick it but I got the little message lady....
> 
> Shit I thought you knew I was gonna bootleg Alex G! Old school cds...LOL
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

YA MERO ................................. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Morning Raffy!
TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 10 2009, 01:24 PM~14726421
> *YA MERO ................................. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: So when are you coming down?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 11 2009, 03:00 AM~14733352
> *Morning Raffy!
> TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave: How have you been Tiff & what are you doing up? :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 10 2009, 11:49 AM~14725604
> *:0  :0
> *



Your my first customer... LOL I am gonna do up the meanest old school mix since the last one... LOL Just find me at the show... You cant miss me. I may take the Ford flex again....MAYBE.. Depends on the Dog Punds entourage... LOL ...You know Edmund got groupies!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 11 2009, 07:11 AM~14734012
> *Your my first customer... LOL I am gonna do up the meanest old school mix since the last one... LOL Just find me at the show... You cant miss me. I may take the Ford flex again....MAYBE.. Depends on the Dog Punds entourage... LOL ...You know Edmund got groupies!!!!!
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

registration time is 5am to 11am firm..! showtime is 11am to 5pm firm...!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 11 2009, 06:16 PM~14739992
> *registration time is 5am to 11am firm..! showtime is 11am to 5pm firm...!
> 
> 
> ...


see you there...... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 11 2009, 07:08 PM~14740517
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 11 2009, 08:05 PM~14741234
> *see you there...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt for my homies


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 11 2009, 07:11 AM~14734012
> *Your my first customer... LOL I am gonna do up the meanest old school mix since the last one... LOL Just find me at the show... You cant miss me. I may take the Ford flex again....MAYBE.. Depends on the Dog Punds entourage... LOL ...You know Edmund got groupies!!!!!
> *



You know how we do it , we're gonna let D town know we havent forgot them. You know we have deep roots there.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

So how much is it to enter my bucket in the show? And is there a pre reg?

All I see is a flyer without that info.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 12 2009, 08:24 PM~14752047
> *ttt for my homies
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 13 2009, 01:23 AM~14754771
> *So how much is it to enter my bucket in the show?  And is there a pre reg?
> 
> All I see is a flyer without that info.
> *


No pre-reg this year $30 day of show.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 13 2009, 01:20 AM~14754762
> *You know how we do it , we're gonna let D town know we havent forgot them. You know we have deep roots there.*



Aint that the truth.... The good ol days on N' Asti street and Garces Hwy... So we gonna cruise Cecil Ave? The cops gonna mess with us out of towners? HAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## chingonlincoln (May 10, 2009)

i would go but to much gang banging over there they be acting up especially for us older cats that used to live in myfas


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingonlincoln_@Aug 14 2009, 09:03 AM~14768131
> *i would go but to much gang banging over there they be acting up especially for us older cats that used to live in myfas
> *



Our show will be patroled & secured by the DELANO POLICE DEPARTMENT & some private security. We will not tolerate any knuckle heads ruining this show for any car clubs & solo riders coming in from out of town.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingonlincoln_@Aug 14 2009, 09:03 AM~14768131
> *i would go but to much gang banging over there they be acting up especially for us older cats that used to live in myfas
> *


false pal.... :nono:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

HOW MUCH IS IT GONNA BE TO GET MY BIKE IN THERE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Aug 14 2009, 11:47 PM~14775639
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 11 2009, 03:30 AM~14733383
> *:wave:  :wave: How have you been Tiff & what are you doing up? :biggrin:
> *


Working my tail end off! departing at 4 AM every day returning about now. Going camping on Monday. Need a break! :biggrin: HOw about you?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 14 2009, 09:14 PM~14774335
> *HOW MUCH IS IT GONNA BE TO GET MY BIKE IN THERE
> *


 All entries will be $30.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 15 2009, 07:12 PM~14780213
> *Working my tail end off!  departing at 4 AM every day returning about now.  Going camping on Monday.  Need a break!  :biggrin:  HOw about you?
> *


 Been ok & busy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 16 2009, 03:00 AM~14782639
> *Been ok & busy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Plus your show is coming up around the corner, so more like "extremely busy?"


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingonlincoln_@Aug 14 2009, 09:03 AM~14768131
> *i would go but to much gang banging over there they be acting up especially for us older cats that used to live in myfas
> *



My family is from both Myfas and Delano.. The Majestics show had NO PROBLEMS!!! Excuses are like assholes everyone has one... Bring you ass to the show homie...Dont let some 16 yr old chumps ruin your day of fun in the sun playa.... :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 16 2009, 02:58 AM~14782637
> *All entries will be $30.
> *


dawm thats a lit to much but ok then i guess


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Looks like it's going to be a good show, We should be out there for this one.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

GUESS WELL BE HERE SINCE HEAT WAVE GOT CANCELLED


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

$40 bucks? Is there a pre-reg?? What time is the show from 10-?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

ttt.... :thumbsup: for the big hommie..! what looks like will be a HERE IS A PIC TO HELP SPICE UP THE PAGE...!</span>


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: Aint no Body! :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

LOOK AT THIS GUY... HES ON HIS WAY NOW...!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 18 2009, 08:35 PM~14811221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Raffy! How are you doing? Wow the show is just around the corner. Kind of sneaks up on you huh?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 9 2009, 05:35 PM~13227837
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB of cen. cal. will be bringing back our Labor Day Car Show Sunday Sept.6 2009 in Delano, CA. We are just starting to plan our show, we will post more information as it becomes available. We will also be having a Dance after the show & a Free pinic on Monday Sept.7 day after the show.Any questions please contact Mando at 661-721-2704 after 6pm or Rafael at 661-706-6262. THANK YOU & hope to see old & new friends again.
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Aug 23 2009, 11:02 AM~14854361
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:guns: :twak: :machinegun: 
Fuck LG show!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Aug 23 2009, 11:02 AM~14854361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: 
play fair b4 u :tears: again


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 23 2009, 09:11 PM~14859361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did Raffy go awal again???


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 24 2009, 12:34 PM~14864907
> *Did Raffy go awal again???
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 23 2009, 01:10 PM~14855095
> *:nono:  :nono:
> play fair b4 u  :tears: again
> *


 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:uh: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 25 2009, 07:37 PM~14881436
> *
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 17 2009, 07:40 PM~14798119
> *Looks like it's going to be a good show, We should be out there for this one.
> *


   THANKS!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 16 2009, 03:02 PM~14785022
> *My family is from both Myfas and Delano.. The Majestics show had NO PROBLEMS!!! Excuses are like assholes everyone has one... Bring you ass to the show homie...Dont let some 16 yr old chumps ruin your day of fun in the sun playa.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 19 2009, 12:53 PM~14817807
> *$40 bucks? Is there a pre-reg?? What time is the show from 10-?
> *


$3O Day of Show No Pre Reg. $40 is HOP REG FEE.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 20 2009, 08:57 AM~14826464
> *ttt.... :thumbsup: for the big hommie..!  what looks like will be a HERE IS A PIC TO HELP SPICE UP THE PAGE...!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 20 2009, 09:00 AM~14826489
> *:thumbsup: Aint no Body! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 24 2009, 12:34 PM~14864907
> *Did Raffy go awal again???
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 26 2009, 01:26 PM~14887735
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



hey sup ill call u this afternoon around 3 or so. 



see u saturday 


atomic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 26 2009, 12:26 PM~14887735
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 16 2009, 03:02 PM~14785022
> *My family is from both Myfas and Delano.. The Majestics show had NO PROBLEMS!!! Excuses are like assholes everyone has one... Bring you ass to the show homie...Dont let some 16 yr old chumps ruin your day of fun in the sun playa.... :biggrin:
> *


In my opionion theres no color in lowiding! Blue,red,brown,white,black,yellow the only color is see is green, sitting on green grass with a pocket full of green money! See everyone at the show


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 27 2009, 10:10 AM~14897501
> *In my opionion theres no color in lowiding! Blue,red,brown,white,black,yellow the only color is see is green, sitting on green grass with a pocket full of green money! See everyone at the show
> *


x2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 27 2009, 10:10 AM~14897501
> *In my opionion theres no color in lowiding! Blue,red,brown,white,black,yellow the only color is see is green, sitting on green grass with a pocket full of green money! See everyone at the show
> *


x3


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 27 2009, 10:10 AM~14897501
> *In my opionion theres no color in lowiding! Blue,red,brown,white,black,yellow the only color is see is green, sitting on green grass with a pocket full of green money! See everyone at the show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x4


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 27 2009, 06:23 AM~14895684
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 28 2009, 11:05 AM~14909730
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 27 2009, 10:10 AM~14897501
> *In my opionion theres no color in lowiding! Blue,red,brown,white,black,yellow the only color is see is green, sitting on green grass with a pocket full of green money! See everyone at the show
> *


You forgot sipping a green bottle of Heinkien. You been hangin with John tooooo long.


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

Back to the top Raf!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 28 2009, 12:08 PM~14910518
> *You forgot sipping a green bottle of Heinkien. You been hangin with John tooooo long.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 28 2009, 11:05 AM~14909724
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: x4
> *


x5


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 29 2009, 06:12 AM~14918047
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ryanbk7 (Mar 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'LL BE THERE, I GOTTA SUPPORT THE B.M HOMIES. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 30 2009, 04:46 PM~14928380
> *I'LL BE THERE, I GOTTA SUPPORT THE B.M HOMIES.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 30 2009, 04:46 PM~14928380
> *I'LL BE THERE, I GOTTA SUPPORT THE B.M HOMIES.  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll be there but I have to get back to Bakersfield to do a wedding at work. Who the hell gets married on Labor day weekend. RUINED MY PLANS... NO BUENO...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 30 2009, 06:49 PM~14929367
> *I'll be there but I have to get back to Bakersfield to do a wedding at work. Who the hell gets married on Labor day weekend. RUINED MY PLANS... NO BUENO...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 30 2009, 06:49 PM~14929367
> *I'll be there but I have to get back to Bakersfield to do a wedding at work. Who the hell gets married on Labor day weekend. RUINED MY PLANS... NO BUENO...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rockiesdream62 (Jul 22, 2009)

cant wait a few more day. this show is going to b good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 31 2009, 10:37 AM~14935194
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Chata is at the door and she said.... SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!! lol  :biggrin: Ill still see you all there.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 31 2009, 05:18 PM~14939750
> *
> Chata is at the door and she said.... SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!! lol   :biggrin: Ill still see you all there.
> *


 :0 :0 where?? :dunno:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 31 2009, 06:00 PM~14940216
> *:0  :0  where?? :dunno:
> *



L&Rs pizza foooooo. Da Pete-sta has dibs on paying the bill he's the high roller.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 30 2009, 05:49 PM~14929367
> *I'll be there but I have to get back to Bakersfield to do a wedding at work. Who the hell gets married on Labor day weekend. RUINED MY PLANS... NO BUENO...
> *


its so he will always remember the date and not get in trouble like me. see u there


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Sep 1 2009, 08:00 AM~14946138
> *its so he will always remember the date and not get in trouble like me. see u there
> *



HAHAHAHAHA Not my wedding... Thats what happens when you work at a hotel and run the audio and video department and you are you only employee. TRUST ME If I could get out of it I would. I even tried to call the groom and tell him he is making the biggest mistake of his life. LOL


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

5 more days........ :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 1 2009, 12:33 PM~14948515
> *5 more days........ :biggrin:
> *


and counting....


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 1 2009, 04:47 PM~14951000
> *:nicoderm:
> *


u going or wut :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 1 2009, 08:44 PM~14954069
> *u going or wut  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: I'LL BE THERE FOR MORAL SUPPORT WITH 559 HOPPER MY LOWROD IS OUT OF COMISSION. :yessad: AND MONEY GREEN WON'T MAKE BACK FROM THE SHOP ON TIME! I KNOW........


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 1 2009, 10:25 PM~14955603
> *:nicoderm:  I'LL BE THERE FOR MORAL SUPPORT  WITH  559 HOPPER MY LOWROD IS OUT OF COMISSION.  :yessad: AND MONEY GREEN WON'T MAKE BACK FROM THE SHOP ON TIME! I KNOW........
> *



Dont feel bad homie im in the same boat as you,PLUS I have to do a damn wedding.. Go ahead Raider keep the clowning jokes coming.. LOL...


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 2 2009, 05:43 AM~14956906
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Raffy!


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

WHAT ARE THE CLASSES


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 28 2009, 12:08 PM~14910518
> *You forgot sipping a green bottle of Heinkien. You been hangin with John tooooo long.
> *


Ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 2 2009, 10:42 PM~14966608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT! :wave: Jesse!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200+Sep 2 2009, 08:57 AM~14958180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hola Tiff :wave:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 3 2009, 08:25 AM~14968585
> *maybe after the show we can all show up to the wedding  :biggrin:
> *



I would much rather stay for the baile in Dtown... IM telling you man im still mad about that BS. Oh well overtime for me.. LOL FUGG IT ITS ONLY MONEY... Guess that will pay for more chrome or an ass kissing present for my wife... Sup Mando? I got your text the other night.


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 3 2009, 08:29 AM~14968609
> *I would much rather stay for the baile in Dtown... IM telling you man im still mad about that BS. Oh well overtime for me.. LOL FUGG IT ITS ONLY MONEY... Guess that will pay for more chrome or an ass kissing present for my wife... Sup Mando? I got your text the other night.
> *



dam that reminds me Wifey's B day is around the corner :angry: there goes my ot money :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 3 2009, 11:05 AM~14970183
> *dam that reminds me Wifey's B day is around the corner  :angry:  there goes my ot money  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thank LIL for the reminders!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 3 2009, 11:05 AM~14970183
> *dam that reminds me Wifey's B day is around the corner  :angry:  there goes my ot money  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 3 2009, 11:05 AM~14970183
> *dam that reminds me Wifey's B day is around the corner  :angry:  there goes my ot money  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA Pay back is a BIIIIITCH!!!!! So what you gonna get her? I gave my OLD BAG money to go to Reno.. LOL Later wifey AL G is working day n night like Miguel Jackson used to..... But playing during the day IN DTown YOU KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 3 2009, 05:56 PM~14974326
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA Pay back is a BIIIIITCH!!!!! So what you gonna get her? I gave my OLD BAG money to go to Reno.. LOL Later wifey AL G is working day n night like Miguel Jackson used to..... But playing during the day IN DTown YOU KNOW! :biggrin:
> *


u's a foo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THERE IS GOING TO BE A LITTLE TRAFFIC IN DELANO. QUE NO TRINO? :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14975949
> *THERE IS GOING TO BE A LITTLE TRAFFIC IN DELANO. QUE NO TRINO? :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 3 2009, 09:17 PM~14976375
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

TtT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

what is the address to the park?


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 4 2009, 12:19 PM~14981370
> *what is the address to the park?
> *


110 Lexington St Delano CA 93215


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 4 2009, 02:29 PM~14982120
> *110 Lexington St Delano CA 93215
> *



thankz

we are going to try to make it out there !!!!!!



atomic 


import iLLusions


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14975949
> *THERE IS GOING TO BE A LITTLE TRAFFIC IN DELANO. QUE NO TRINO? :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 4 2009, 11:06 PM~14986703
> *
> *


ahi los meo,digo los veo :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 3 2009, 11:05 AM~14970183
> *dam that reminds me Wifey's B day is around the corner  :angry:  there goes my ot money  :biggrin:
> *


te desia que no te casaras cabron :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 4 2009, 04:00 PM~14983375
> *thankz
> 
> we are going to try to make it out there !!!!!!
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 5 2009, 06:26 AM~14987449
> *:wave:
> *



hey tiff how u doing, maybe u will be at the show and we can finally meet if not hope u have a good and safe weekend


atomic 



75% done with my ride should have it done in the morning to hit up my first show of the year i cant wait


Import iLLusions


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 4 2009, 08:22 PM~14985731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 5 2009, 03:06 PM~14990218
> *75% done with my ride should have it done in the morning to hit up my first show of the year i cant wait
> Import iLLusions
> *


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop n sacramento on oct 18th go 2 shows n events 4 more info


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Hope I can soak up all the excitement in two hours.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 5 2009, 07:54 PM~14992089
> *Hope I can soak up all the excitement in two hours.
> *


wuts the differance between that and 2min :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 5 2009, 07:56 PM~14992103
> *wuts the differance between that and 2min :0
> *


oh about 10 pumps of good lovin.... :biggrin:


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

DELANO MAJESTICS IN THE DAM HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just got back from San Jo DUB show :biggrin: fuckin tire gotta take a nap hope to be be on the road by 6:30am see u all there


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 5 2009, 03:06 PM~14990218
> *hey tiff how u doing, maybe u will be at the show and we can finally meet if not hope u have a good and safe weekend
> atomic
> 75% done with my ride should have it done in the morning to hit up my first show of the year i cant wait
> ...


That would be cool Atomic! I'm out to sea til morning. Trying to make it back in time to support Raffy's show!  Got to pay rent!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@Sep 5 2009, 11:10 PM~14993696
> * DELANO MAJESTICS IN THE DAM HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 5 2009, 11:37 PM~14993855
> *just got back from San Jo DUB show :biggrin:  fuckin tire gotta take a nap hope to be be on the road by 6:30am see u all there
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

damn alarm did not go off but im up need to get the car on the trailer and get ready............................



6 deep

import iLLusions 


atomic 


TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 6 2009, 06:11 AM~14994535
> *damn alarm did not go off but im up need to get the car on the trailer and get ready............................
> 6 deep
> 
> ...




damm homie I just woke up late not rolling out, take lots of pics n post them up please


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 6 2009, 10:42 AM~14995763
> *damm homie I just woke up late not rolling out, take lots of pics n post them  up please
> *


u muddaphukka....jk ...


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 6 2009, 10:42 AM~14995763
> *damm homie I just woke up late not rolling out, take lots of pics n post them  up please
> *



xxxxxx22222x2x2x2x


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 5 2009, 07:58 PM~14992128
> *oh about 10 pumps of good lovin.... :biggrin:
> *




dam dont hurt your self!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Cool Show.. Wish I could have stayed longer. At least I came as an on looker. Great work Mando...
Alex G!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 6 2009, 07:32 PM~14998987
> *Cool Show.. Wish I could have stayed longer. At least I came as an on looker. Great work Mando...
> Alex G!
> *


Ryderz was in the house putting it down


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so where r da pics


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 6 2009, 09:44 PM~15000268
> *so where r da pics
> *


x2


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 6 2009, 07:42 PM~14999084
> *Ryderz was in the house putting it down
> *



YEAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*Carnales Unidos C.C. would like to thank Raffy,mando and all the Browns Movement Family for the hospitality and the city of Delano for there work also...met alot of new people out there...a very good family event :biggrin: see u guys next year   

Shod
Carnales Unidos C.C.*


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

yup yup we had fun out there too, good show, got to see and meet new heads out there........................


atomic 

import iLLusions


 



c u all in porterville on sept 12, 2009


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 6 2009, 11:30 PM~15001065
> *yup yup we had fun out there too, good show, got to see and meet new heads out there........................
> atomic
> 
> ...


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

That was a good show I can say this mando you invite Uce kc will be there. Kurt USO you know


----------



## rockiesdream62 (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Sep 6 2009, 08:49 PM~15000320
> *x2
> *




i will try to get a slideshow of the pics i took today i got about two or so of every car and i think i got all the bikes, the hop contest, and if u want the hot legs to. its was nice meeting u all :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: bigshod, EL RAIDER, rockiesdream62


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## elcorny (Jul 13, 2009)

EL DIABLO


----------



## elcorny (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 7 2009, 09:05 AM~15002645
> *:uh:
> *


Weres the pics?


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

here r some pics of the winners from the hop, and the trophys.









single pump truck








single pump radical








double pump








double radical


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown Effects C.C would like to thank the city of Delano and Brown Movement C.C for putting on a good show....lots of nice cars and great hospitality from all we will see you guys there next year .....


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Sep 6 2009, 11:35 PM~15001100
> *That was a good show I can say this mando you invite Uce kc will be there. Kurt USO you know
> *



hey dog, its been a while sence i have seen your car.... very nice..! :biggrin: keep up the good work, and if u need anything else done u no i will do what i can..! john


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 7 2009, 10:44 AM~15003372
> *here r some pics of the winners from the hop, and the trophys.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 7 2009, 11:07 AM~15003571
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Sep 7 2009, 11:10 AM~15003596
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: :rofl:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 7 2009, 10:44 AM~15003372
> *here r some pics of the winners from the hop, and the trophys.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet now hop pics


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 7 2009, 10:44 AM~15003372
> *here r some pics of the winners from the hop, and the trophys.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet now hop pics


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

http://i29.tinyp
ic.com/2uyg0lx.jpg[/[IMG]
[img]http://i27.tinypic.com/f0yqnt.jpg


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

GOOD SHOW WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR PUTTING IT DOWN.........


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Sep 6 2009, 12:22 PM~14996310
> *dam dont hurt your self!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I might get some muscle spasms.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 7 2009, 11:57 AM~15004029
> *Sweet now hop pics
> *



*need hop pics.*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just got home. I just want to say i had a great time out there. Very well orginized show. Thank you for your hospitalityThe tacos were great and the beans were off the hook. Looking forward to next year. Get down Browns Movement  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 7 2009, 04:47 PM~15006388
> *GOOD SHOW WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR PUTTING IT DOWN.........
> *


x2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 7 2009, 11:47 AM~15003953
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'LL POST MORE PICS TOMORROW


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

HERE SOME PICS OF THE HOP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

On behalf of BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB MANDO, MINGO, TONY, LUPE & MYSELF, THE DELANO CHAMBER OF COMMERCE & OUR SPONSERS WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME IN AND SHOWED US SUPPORT WITH OUR SHOW. IT WAS'NT A BIG SHOW BUT WITH THE QUALITY OF CARS AND THE PEOPLE IT WAS A GREAT SHOW!! WE HOPE THAT WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN NEXT YEAR.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 7 2009, 08:19 PM~15009246
> *Just got home. I just want to say i had a great time out there. Very well orginized show. Thank you for your hospitalityThe tacos were great and the beans were off the hook. Looking forward to next year. Get down Browns Movement   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Thanks Mark for your support & glad you guys had a good time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rockiesdream62 (Jul 22, 2009)

heres the hop from the weekend.. :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJNLsRdq108


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J_H3fkdpF4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dP0pLQnVCw


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpDT02o2L80


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 8 2009, 01:49 PM~15016035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pics!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 8 2009, 02:12 PM~15016319
> *Thanks for posting the pics!!
> *


Your welcome Ralph THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY :wave:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPT. 16TH...STILL HAVE A FEW INDOOR SPOTS AVAILABLE!!


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 8 2009, 12:37 PM~15015315
> *HERE SOME PICS OF THE HOP
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW , MAJESTICS ,DELANO HAD A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Sep 9 2009, 12:42 AM~15023599
> *IT WAS A GOOD SHOW , MAJESTICS ,DELANO HAD A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That mc is badass! We all had a good time and put on a show even thoe the hoppers lost some inches do to dirt but well be back next year in full force .....TEAM RYDERZ !!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Sep 9 2009, 12:42 AM~15023599
> *IT WAS A GOOD SHOW , MAJESTICS ,DELANO HAD A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

dam it i missed a good show, sorry ralphy i couldnt make it, we got home from dub show at 4 in the morning, thanks to the shooting that killed someone, they didnt let us out the convention center till 1am, after being photographed, face and id, and cars searched, and video taped was a buzzkill, woke up hella late, and knew i couldnt make it, hope everything went well, and we will be there next year.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

dam it i missed a good show, sorry ralphy i couldnt make it, we got home from dub show at 4 in the morning, thanks to the shooting that killed someone, they didnt let us out the convention center till 1am, after being photographed, face and id, and cars searched, and video taped was a buzzkill, woke up hella late, and knew i couldnt make it, hope everything went well, and we will be there next year.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## el bombero (Jul 21, 2009)

Good show Impalas of Bakersfield and Tulare County supported you guys.


----------



## el bombero (Jul 21, 2009)

local poker run








Central Cali


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 6 2009, 11:20 PM~15001026
> *Carnales Unidos  C.C. would like to thank Raffy,mando and all the Browns Movement Family for the hospitality and the city of Delano for there work also...met alot of new  people out there...a very good family event :biggrin: see u guys next year
> 
> Shod
> ...


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 9 2009, 01:55 AM~15023889
> *That mc is badass! We all had a good time and put on a show even thoe the hoppers lost some inches do to dirt but well be back next year in full force .....TEAM RYDERZ !!!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE ,GLAD EVERYONE ENJOYED IT ,IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 9 2009, 12:14 PM~15028201
> *
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Sep 9 2009, 03:06 PM~15029334
> *dam it i missed a good show, sorry ralphy i couldnt make it, we got home from dub show at 4 in the morning, thanks to the shooting that killed someone, they didnt let us out the convention center till 1am, after being photographed, face and id, and cars searched, and video taped was a buzzkill, woke up hella late, and knew i couldnt make it, hope everything went well, and we will be there next year.
> *


Thats cool Bobby G. See you at the next show! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 9 2009, 04:03 PM~15029864
> *
> *


THANKS!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el bombero_@Sep 10 2009, 04:43 PM~15042506
> *Good show Impalas of Bakersfield and Tulare County supported you guys.
> *


THANK YOU!!!! For the support & hope to see you guys next year.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Sep 11 2009, 12:57 AM~15047800
> *:biggrin:
> *


 Looking good out there!! Thanks for coming out & supporting us.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Sep 9 2009, 03:07 PM~15029344
> *dam it i missed a good show, sorry ralphy i couldnt make it, we got home from dub show at 4 in the morning, thanks to the shooting that killed someone, they didnt let us out the convention center till 1am, after being photographed, face and id, and cars searched, and video taped was a buzzkill, woke up hella late, and knew i couldnt make it, hope everything went well, and we will be there next year.
> *




I heard you were in Leemore :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



jk :biggrin: 


I got lucky got my trophy and got da fuck out of there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 11 2009, 01:09 PM~15052277
> *I heard you were in Leemore  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> jk  :biggrin:
> I got lucky got my trophy and got da fuck out of there
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 8 2009, 01:29 PM~15015843
> *On behalf of BROWNS MOVEMENT CAR CLUB MANDO, MINGO, TONY, LUPE & MYSELF, THE DELANO CHAMBER OF COMMERCE & OUR SPONSERS WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME IN AND SHOWED US SUPPORT WITH OUR SHOW. IT WAS'NT  A BIG SHOW BUT WITH THE QUALITY OF CARS AND THE PEOPLE IT WAS A GREAT SHOW!! WE HOPE THAT WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN NEXT YEAR.
> *


WELL SAID,TRAFFIC HAD A BLAST AT THE SHOW,AT THE MOTEL BULL SHITTING TILL THEY TOLD US TO GO TO BED PLEASE,AND MONDAY BACK 4 THE Q,IT WAS A HELL OF A WEEKEND MY WHOLE FAMILY HAD FUN,SEE U NEXT YEAR 4 SURE ,THANKS BROWNS MOVEMENT CC FROM TRINO


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Sep 8 2009, 12:37 PM~15015315
> *HERE SOME PICS OF THE HOP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## rockiesdream62 (Jul 22, 2009)

so uh...when do we start to spread the word for next yr... :biggrin: got to make it bigger and better :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 12 2009, 09:20 AM~15059408
> *WELL SAID,TRAFFIC HAD A BLAST AT THE SHOW,AT THE MOTEL BULL SHITTING TILL THEY TOLD US TO GO TO BED PLEASE,AND MONDAY BACK 4 THE Q,IT WAS A HELL OF A WEEKEND MY WHOLE FAMILY HAD FUN,SEE U NEXT YEAR 4 SURE ,THANKS BROWNS MOVEMENT CC FROM TRINO
> *


 THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rockiesdream62_@Sep 12 2009, 10:54 PM~15064227
> *so uh...when do we start to spread the word for next yr... :biggrin: got to make it bigger and better :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 20 2009, 01:56 PM~15414241
> *:yes:  :yes:  :werd:
> *


 :wave:


----------

